# The fabulous adventure of the great NAMED puppy!



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's right... in case you missed it... I have nixed Emmylou as her name. She just isn't an Emmylou (which I just thought was a fun name that you can't say without smiling). And she's definitely not an Emmy. 

Is she a Lulu? Maybe.  For now, she is Puppies!!!! 

Her AKC name will be of the potato theme! She will be Four Lakes Sweet Potato Pie. I love the tater connection, and I used to call Tesia Sweet Potato. So a nice connection there, too. A connection to both Tito and Tesia. Now we just need a call name.  

So where to start? She is an amazing puppy. She is so snuggly and fun. She comes running with HUGE excitement whenever I call her (by her non-name for now - that HAS to change by end of today). She LOVES her toys - especially a certain cow that a very special GRF godmother sent us... (thanks, Anne!) It has definitely been her favourite (I don't know how to attach pics and continue writing, so they will all be at the end). She also loves chewing her Nylabones, and well, she just loves all her toys.

She is NOT a bitey puppy at all. She gives the sweetest kisses. When we got up this morning (I woke up at 6 and thought, uh oh, there was no 3am wake up...?) I actually woke her up and she was SO happy to see me! It melted my heart. Big wags and big kisses. 

She is an ABSOLUTE STAR (times 1000) at peeing outside! She already knows her pee command (I realize that sounds ridiculous after 24 hours, but she goes EVERY TIME I say it). We hung out a lot outside at the airport. I had gone to security and asked the very nice guy there what the latest was that I could come through - it was SO not busy, and he said, about 20 minutes before boarding. Sweet!! So we went outside. She was calm and lovely. She attracted a lot of people - many of whom told me they had had Goldens, too. Lots of kids, lots of men and women - and no biteys at all. She played and napped, drank some water, and peed outside! She had a bit of tummy upset and diarrhea before we left Jane's (maybe she was nervous) and so I have not been giving treats - just HUGE praise. She was motion sick (or just tummy sick) in the car and (eeks) on the plane. Poor love. I have to say, she howled and yelped each time as a warning in the carrier. Unfortunately, every time was a situation where I couldn't get her out (driving on the highway and, yikes, on the plane). I pulled off the road on the way to the highway and got everything cleaned up. Thankfully, it was all on the bed pads in the carrier, just removed and cleaned her up. In the plane... not as lucky. I had the lovliest seat mate - a gentleman who had a golden for 15 years and when she was yelping, he said, oh, take her out and sit her in your lap.. (I hadn't yet made the connection to the yelping and diarrhea)... so I did. And she was oddly squirmy. I chalked it up to the flight - but then the poor thing threw up - into my hand - excellent job!! (though she hadn't eaten in 10 hours). That was okay. Then she exploded again - diarrhea all over me. How quickly do you think the whole plane smelled? My seatmate and the flight attendant were very kind - and I got as well cleaned up as possible. Thank goodness for Wet Wipes. Thankfully, we landed about 10 minutes later. It was a breeze going through customs and immigration (I think the smell eminating from me helped!). I may never be allowed on Air Canada again. 

Here is the one challenge: she does not like her crate. Tesia loved her crate. It was never an issue. Tee looooved it. But unless this one is asleep, she HOWLS. And she has a heartbreaking howl. She cried a bit last night, only a minute or 2, then slept. Whew. But when I put her in there this morning when she was awake, just for a break, she howled. And since I didn't want to let her out when she howled, I needed to wait. If she stopped, I said, gooood girl... But I eventually brought her out again, and we played a lot. When she fell aslepp, I put her in the crate. She resisted at first but then went to sleep in it. So it's a work in progress.

We just went outside again - no poop yet this morning! (Another pee on command, though!). But we met another dog - a little terrier type - and they were great together. She is very social with dogs and people. And she is very good about playing with her toys. 

So overall, she is just a wonderful puppy. OH - almost forgot. She walks like a star on the leash!! She had never had a leash on before yesterday - and she is so good! The pesky collar is itchy, but she will walk really well for little distances. She is also so snuggable and loves to be held. 

Here are a few pics: (I am not a good photographer).


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am over the moon excited and happy for you! She is just adorable. I think she could easily be a Lulu. Here's to years of joy for you and little nameless girl


----------



## ServiceDogs (Apr 2, 2013)

She is adorable! And what a good puppy!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, what a sweet girl (no pun intended  ).
I am so happy for you and for no name puppy. Once you figure out her personality, the name will come to you.
When I got Toby, he did not have a name. Months before, even before he was born, I had started a list, but nothing fit. I think it took me almost a week to call him Toby.
The name will come to you, no worries. 

She sounds like a very smart girl  Enjoy your new baby


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

She is a beautiful girl! Glad you mad it somewhat safely back  People are more forgiving of animals than bad kids I find... it helps she is so ADORABLE!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh my - she's beautiful. I'm so happy for you. I can't wait to watch "puppy x" grow (and find out her call name). LOVE her registered name!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Stephanie, I am beyond thrilled for you! She is gorgeous, and I am positive that Miss Sweet Tee is watching with a smile. I cannot wait to watch her grow under you guidance on this wonderful forum. I love the the name, Little Miss LuLu. Congrats to you, and welcome home little Tito Tot!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh she is tooooo sweet for words! No surprise about the not pooping this morning, she's probably all *cleaned out* from yesterday!
Hmmm....careful around other dogs....she hasn't had her shots yet....(ok grandma, enough already, right??). 
About the crate, can she see you when she's in the crate? For some of them, it's just that they are very lonely at first. She just came from a home with lots and lots of dogs, and this is a big change for her. As long as she can see you, then let her fuss it out on her own until she figures out that it's not getting her anywhere. She will quickly get used to it.
Ok, enough from grandma!!!
So happy for you guys!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, she is so cute!!!! Okay, I officially have puppy fever!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations! I have been following the other thread and am so happy for you  LuLu definitely looks like it could fit . . . or maybe "Little Miss Sassy"?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She is adorable and I am so happy for both of you!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow, she is just adorable, so glad your home safe and sound. Her AKC name is wonderful. Am so looking forward to hearing more about her and seeing more pictures, so very happy for you!! Hugs from us all x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your baby girl, she's beautiful and so adorable. 

Love her coloring.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

When I got one of my first Basset Hounds we called her Pup as she had no name and it stuck. She was Pup all her life - 15 years!!

She is lovely and her name will come to you has others have said. What about Sweety?

Have fun


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What a sweet face<:

How about Tallulah? That way you can keep the T thing and call her Lulu....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, I love nameless puppy!! I'm so glad you guys are home and settling in!! Woo on the peeing outside! I'm sorry about the diarrhea and so glad you had the Wet Wipes and extra piddle pads. She's probably nervous with all the huge changes going on in her life right now. Yogi had a few days of not wanting to eat and we ended up giving him a little Gerber Chicken Chicken Gravy to give him some nutrition.

How about Sweetie Pie or Sweetie? I'm thinking of Sweet Potato Pie. If not, and if you want a T theme, Tater or Tatiana? I'm sure the perfect name will come to you! 

I'm so glad she likes her new toy! Yogi and Toby send their love and a little scent on it too. Her Texas cousins!

Puppy Breath!!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Stephanie, she's simply beautiful. I'm so happy for the both of you. 

It's going to be fun to watch her grow up.  "Sweetie"? Sweet + and an homage to Tee. I was seriously typing that before Anne posted.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

She's beautiful and it sounds like she's a very good girl too. Zoe's got the same cow and pink bone. The cow's one of her favorites and the pink bone seems to be indestructible.

The thing with names is you want to make sure it's going to still fit when the dog's full grown. I was thinking of Sweetie also. What about Tatum?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im sooo happy for you both!!!! Kisses for the sweet no named puppy!!!!::::


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh Miss Sweet Potato Pie you are so gorgeous!!!! What a sweet face, how are you EVER going to say NO to those eyes?!? She is precious, you must be delighted with her...

I'm SO sorry your adventures yesterday were so, um, smelly.... I briefly thought of suggesting a change of clothes in your backpack, but then figured, naw, nothing will go wrong... live and learn  What a blessing that your seat mate on the flight was a Golden person. I do not believe in coincidence  I hope her tummy is settling down and you will continue to share your adventures. I'm so in love with her photos...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, you need to post about what a super star retriever she is already


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful song for a beautiful girl:


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What a little cutie! I'm so happy for you and I look forward to hearing more about all her future adventures. 

I can't wait to see what you end up naming her!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

She is adorable!

What about Belle (I'm thinking southern belle...a bit of a stretch from sweet potato pie, but it made me think of the south.)
Or Sassy?


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh, she's so lovely... and I want to kiss her adorable face and hug her too!  Congratulations and can't wait for more pics and to hear what name becomes her!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So happy that we are going to be able to continue to follow Little Miss Adorable. She is an absolute doll, can't wait to hear her name!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

TheZ's said:


> She's beautiful and it sounds like she's a very good girl too. Zoe's got the same cow and pink bone. The cow's one of her favorites and the pink bone seems to be indestructible.
> 
> The thing with names is you want to make sure it's going to still fit when the dog's full grown. I was thinking of Sweetie also. What about Tatum?


Tatum is cute! Of course I like Sweetie as well with it's homage to Tesia.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is a sweetie pie.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

nolefan said:


> Oh Miss Sweet Potato Pie you are so gorgeous!!!! What a sweet face, how are you EVER going to say NO to those eyes?!? She is precious, you must be delighted with her...
> 
> I'm SO sorry your adventures yesterday were so, um, smelly.... I briefly thought of suggesting a change of clothes in your backpack, but then figured, naw, nothing will go wrong... live and learn  What a blessing that your seat mate on the flight was a Golden person. I do not believe in coincidence  I hope her tummy is settling down and you will continue to share your adventures. I'm so in love with her photos...


I guess we need to note this for our future messages to people that will be flying puppies home! It didn't even dawn on me this could happen! :doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Okay, what about Sweeti, or Sweetee, or even Sweet Tee..

Sweeti for sweetie and Tito
Sweetee, for Tee or Tesia
Sweet Tee for Tesia


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

She really looks like an Edna.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations!!! She's adorable and I'm super excited to watch her grow up!! ♥


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

​


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds like you two had quite an adventure. Glad you made it home safe and sound. Your little darling is so adorable, her little face melts my heart 

(Tito and Abby you sure make beautiful babies  )


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Home safe & sound. I've always loved the name Chelsea but whatever you come up with I'm sure will be perfect.

She's an absolute doll and I'm looking forward to lots of pictures as she grows.

*CONGRATULATIONS MOM!!! *​
~Pete & Woody~


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh my God, you guys. I am dying. She is so incredible. We have had such great adventures. I gave her a bath because well, someone smelled a little poopy, plus she got some motor oil on her yesterday when we stopped at a truck stop to clean up yesterday. She is just killing everyone we meet outside - she is SO cute and sweet and friendly. And calm!! And the leash walking? I may just explode with pride. After her bath and very fun dry off (towels can be toys, too!), she tore around playing with all her toys, all on her own. She really amuses herself well. Then, when she was tuckered out, she came over to the couch where I am sitting writing this, and put her paws up and gazed at me. I lifted her up and she is now fast asleep in my lap and I am typing with one hand at a funny angle.  I am in love.

People we are meeting are favouring Lulu and Coco. I'm still not sure.

Oh, and all dogs we meet - I'm asking first: fully vaccinated?  But I love the extra Grandma love. 

We go to the vet tomorrow - I'm going to see what they say about risks. In this neighbourhood, dogs are so well cared for and it's so clean. But maybe i am being too lax... it's so hard not to show her off! 



Megora said:


> How about Tallulah? That way you can keep the T thing and call her Lulu....


I actually thought about Tallulah a while back as a good name for a dog. I like! 



dborgers said:


> Stephanie, she's simply beautiful. I'm so happy for the both of you.
> 
> It's going to be fun to watch her grow up.  "Sweetie"? Sweet + and an homage to Tee. I was seriously typing that before Anne posted.





Dallas Gold said:


> Okay, what about Sweeti, or Sweetee, or even Sweet Tee..
> 
> Sweeti for sweetie and Tito
> Sweetee, for Tee or Tesia
> Sweet Tee for Tesia


We are getting a lot of votes for Sweetie and variations. I never even thought about the Sweet Tee thing. You guys are good!



nolefan said:


> Oh Miss Sweet Potato Pie you are so gorgeous!!!! What a sweet face, how are you EVER going to say NO to those eyes?!? She is precious, you must be delighted with her...
> 
> I'm SO sorry your adventures yesterday were so, um, smelly.... I briefly thought of suggesting a change of clothes in your backpack, but then figured, naw, nothing will go wrong... live and learn  What a blessing that your seat mate on the flight was a Golden person. I do not believe in coincidence  I hope her tummy is settling down and you will continue to share your adventures. I'm so in love with her photos...


He was so great. He helped me settle in with her, he was the one who said, oh, bring her out (er, oops). He got me towels and a little plastic cup when she threw up, very expertly, into my hand. But he did have to leave when she exploded. A man can only take so much. But he did bring me more towels. And he sort of hung back to make sure all was well when we got off the plane. I was way at the front and made sure to get off first! 



Dallas Gold said:


> I guess we need to note this for our future messages to people that will be flying puppies home! It didn't even dawn on me this could happen! :doh:


Me neither!!! My biggest fear was that she would pee or poo in the airport! :doh:


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

She is so cute! I love the name Lulu. I'm sorry you had such a stinky time on the plane.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I forgot this one:

I am asking everyone who stops to die over her what she strikes them as namewise. One guy said, I don't know. You could just call her Awesome.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a sweet baby! Congrats!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your new baby girl. I am so happy for you. She is beautiful!!!

I think she looks like a Harper!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I guess we need to note this for our future messages to people that will be flying puppies home! It didn't even dawn on me this could happen! :doh:


Oh, it occurred to me and I thought it might be a little over the top for me to suggest it - I tend to be a 'what is every possible worst case scenario' which makes me feel like a drama queen sometimes and I was trying so hard to be positive about how EASY it is to fly with a puppy :curtain: Yeah, I'd say an extra T-shirt needs to go in the backpack first....


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

What a sweet face! It makes me want a little girl golden now too! (but we have a 12 week male) Since it will be awhile until I can get a sweetie like yours, I'll just admire from afar. What a cutie!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH! I am OBSESSED WITH HER. I'm coming over ASAP for a visit.

I think Awesome is a cute name. Or Summer/Somer, given it's the first nice day here in a while.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I like Talulah/LuLu... also thought of Marsha/Marshie because of sweet potatos and marshmallows... 

Also Taylor because of this James Taylor song : 



 ... that keeps with your T names  Taylor is such a sporty, sweet name for a girl. Jamie works too for the song.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I would love the name Sweetie Pie... She really looks like a sweetie! You are so lucky to ave her! Congrats and keep posting pictures.

She'll adjust to the crate. You might try hiding treats in every day. She sure looks content sleeping in it in your pic. 

Congrats again!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

There is nothing cuter than a golden retriever puppy, and yours is definitely one of the cutest. 
It's so hard to pick a name, I'm in with the LuLu crowd.


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

congratulations! she's such a sweetheart - I'm very happy for both of you


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

from how you describe her....
how about "Snuggle Bug" ?
You could either call her Snuggles, or BUG, depending....


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I finally caught up with all the news here. SO SORRY to hear about the challenges of the trip home! I hope that problem is DONE. I've heard a couple of the puppies had temporary tummy issues - the rest, including Sofie - all good. 
I'll be interested to hear what name you chose. Glad to hear you are enjoying Puppy X so much. Sofie says hi.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

She is so adorable. Congratulations. I am sure you will pick a great name.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Congratulations! She's adorable! :--heart:

I googled names of potato varieties, and among them were these:

Anya
Belle de Fontenay
Cara
Charlotte
Desiree
Estima
Fianna
Golden Wonder
Harmony
Kerr's Pink
Marfona
Maris Piper
Nadine
Nicola
Osprey
Pink Fir Apple
Premiere
Rocket
Sante
Wilja


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

She is just adorable. I think that Lulu or LeeLoo could work.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Congratulations! She's adorable! :--heart:
> 
> I googled names of potato varieties, and among them were these:
> 
> ...


I love that name, Belle!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Laurie said:


> Congratulations on your new baby girl. I am so happy for you. She is beautiful!!!
> 
> I think she looks like a Harper!


Everyone would ask me why I named her after the prime minister! 



hotel4dogs said:


> from how you describe her....
> how about "Snuggle Bug" ?
> You could either call her Snuggles, or BUG, depending....


It has crossed my mind... I call her Snugglebug as a nickname already.



fourlakes said:


> I finally caught up with all the news here. SO SORRY to hear about the challenges of the trip home! I hope that problem is DONE. I've heard a couple of the puppies had temporary tummy issues - the rest, including Sofie - all good.
> I'll be interested to hear what name you chose. Glad to hear you are enjoying Puppy X so much. Sofie says hi.


Oh, it's okay. Comes with the territory. She just FINALLY had a poop just now - outside! Followed by another pee. It was still pure liquid. We're going by the vet tomorrow, so we'll see if it's anything to worry about. Her energy has been good - much higher this morning, but we've been out a lot and playing a lot with toys (throwing down the hall). I think I'm just not used to a baby puppy. She gets tired 

No name yet. here's the list of contenders:

Lulu 
She would also be a really good Maisy, but one of her sisters is Mayzie.
Um....

I am trying to think of her as a grown up dog, not just what she is today. She is the colour of a Kraft caramel. And just as sweet. I think she will be sporty and fun and friendly. 

I can't BELIEVE she doesn't have a name. Argh.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

She sure is a doll!! You'll get it figured out.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Since she's already an international traveler, what about Skye, Sky or Skylar?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> Everyone would ask me why I named her after the prime minister!
> 
> Oh yeah....didn't think about that!!:doh:
> 
> How about Hayley.....after Hayley Wickenheiser. She's sporty and seems fun and friendly. However, it doesn't have anything to do with potatoes!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Not just the Prime Minister, a very not popular one at that! lol


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

She is absolutely adorable! Can't wait to see more pictures of her. Enjoy your little girl


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Kraft caramel = Cara?? I love that name! (My cousin is Kara with a K


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

She is absolutely precious by the way, can't wait to meet her!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I like the name "Destiny", as she was definately meant for you, also there's a T in there and ends in "Tiny" being "Tito's" big sister. Am sure the name you pick will be perfect.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> That's right... in case you missed it... I have nixed Emmylou as her name. She just isn't an Emmylou (which I just thought was a fun name that you can't say without smiling). And she's definitely not an Emmy.
> 
> Is she a Lulu? Maybe.  For now, she is Puppies!!!!
> 
> ...


Awwwwww! What a lovely girl! I'm so sorry about the time you all had on the plane.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh and at the vet tomorrow, CARRY HER in and out, don't let her on the floor AT ALL, too many sick dogs there :yuck: .
I am sitting here laughing. For the past, oh, maybe 10 weeks Stephanie was afraid she was going to drive me crazy with emails, but I loved getting each one. Now I am going to drive HER crazy!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh and at the vet tomorrow, CARRY HER in and out, don't let her on the floor AT ALL, too many sick dogs there :yuck: .
> I am sitting here laughing. For the past, oh, maybe 10 weeks Stephanie was afraid she was going to drive me crazy with emails, but I loved getting each one. Now I am going to drive HER crazy!!!



You have Grandma Rights! All good Grandmas care!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

My ex-wife (married 3 years when I was in my 20's) changed her name to Cara after seeing a numerologist. Then died her hair purple, stole my house, bank, investment accounts, and left my heart in a puddle on the floor. She was not a nice person. No offense, Melissa. It wasn't spelled with a "K" 

I'll have to avoid the threads if you name her that! LOL


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Everyone would ask me why I named her after the prime minister!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There could be sibs with the same name--it's not like they live n the same house. 

How about Caramel as a name? It has heart (cara) and sweetness, all built in.


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Just wanted to drop by and say that I'm so happy and excited for you and your new baby girl  I cannot wait to find out what you decide to name her, Lulu is adorable! I always over think it when it comes to names because I always want it to be so sentimental. Is there a place that you and Tesia loved going to, that was your place, where you could come up with a name from that? I've never had any luck with that and I hope I'm not confusing you but I just wanted to throw that idea out to you! I've always envied people that came up with creative names that way! I also like Sweetee or Sweet Tee. Anyway, I look forward to hearing and seeing more stories of your gorgeous pup! The perfect name will come to you  Have fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

The right name will come to you soon enough 

She is the sweetest thing! I have the feeling she did sole your heart as well as everyone else's in here


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just checking on a name!! 

By the way, if you like a name that is similar to a littermate, it shouldn't be an issue since you have different registered names. Yogi has a full sibling named Stella and a new puppy that is a half sibling will go home today with the name Stella!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How about faith,for a name.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Awe..she's beautiful! Congratulations! I am looking forward to watching her grow through pictures....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

What a sweet little girl. It always took me awhile to find the right name. I am just so happy your have a baby to love. She is just beautiful.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

For a medium gold coloured dog, I like the name Taffy.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Checking in to see if she has a name yet, and have fun at the vet!


----------



## texy85 (May 11, 2012)

Congrats on the puppy, she is adorable!!

So when I think of sweet potato, for some reason the song by Alabama comes to mind with the part "Sweet Potato Pie and I shut my mouth" LOL, I have been walking around singing it all morning!! You name her Alabama and call her Ally for short...

Also there are some actual ingredients in Sweet Potato Pie you could name her..

Sugar
Ginger
Cinnamon

ETA: I just saw the name Ollie Bell and thought it was really cute!!

Dixie
Caroline


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

swishywagga said:


> I like the name "*Destiny",* as she was definately meant for you, also there's a T in there and ends in "Tiny" being "Tito's" big sister. Am sure the name you pick will be perfect.


I really like this idea and name, I am also partial to Lulu. You will find the perfect name for her. Keep us posted on your search and eventual decision as I am sure she won't be "no name puppy" for long


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm terrible at naming, but boy am I glad you have this darling little girl to bring you so much joy!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I realise it's only 10:30, but where are our Day #2 puppy photos and name update?

I know I said I wasn't going to suggest names, but everywhere I turn I see options now. Juliet? 

I also really like Maisy and don't think it should matter about the sibling, given the distance.


----------



## keeperdog (May 14, 2013)

Glad you both made it home safely. What an adventure you had. I have to agree it sounds like you had the perfect seatmate. She is just beautiful and sounds like an awesome puppy. Good Luck with a name. That is always hard for me except when it came to Hollywood whom I named to honor a dear friend I had recently lost to cancer. I do love her registered name though!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She must be really busy with that puppy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Did not see this until just now! I'm in love!! She is beautiful!! Am beyond thrilled for you. What about Fergie, because it looks like she will be a gorgeous red! Cate, Ruby Tuesday, Scarlet Ohare,


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

We had a bit of a challenging night. She absolutely hates the crate, so she howls and barks (high pitched puppy barks!) and scratches and hoooowls as if her life is ending. It is awful. But I know the worst thing is to reward it by getting her out. (Tesia loved her crate from night one, so I never knew what a crate-hating puppy was like. I was near tears). I finally went and lay down on the floor in front of the crate and put my fingers through. She finally calmed down and smushed herself up against the door to be as close as she could be, and licked my fingers. Poor baby. Then she cried, every hour, sometimes less. We went out each time, and she had diarrhea everytime. We went to the vet at 8:30 this morning, and got some Metronidazole. Poor love. We are both exhausted. She is now sleeping (in the crate! with the door closed!) and I should be, too! 

So I am way behind on pictures. I also suck at taking pictures. None is reflecting her unbearable cuteness. She is so pretty - such a pretty colour - the colour, seriously, of a Kraft caramel. Her little face is just to die for. 



OutWest said:


> There could be sibs with the same name--it's not like they live n the same house.
> 
> How about Caramel as a name? It has heart (cara) and sweetness, all built in.


I like it - I wish it weren't so long!!



Sydney's Mom said:


> I realise it's only 10:30, but where are our Day #2 puppy photos and name update?
> 
> I know I said I wasn't going to suggest names, but everywhere I turn I see options now. Juliet?
> 
> I also really like Maisy and don't think it should matter about the sibling, given the distance.


I love Juliet - it's the name of my colleague's daughter. 

List du jour:

Lulu
Coco
Romy (this is a new one my friend just suggested, and I really like it)
Summer (I love Summer, and I loved summers with Tesia)
Maisy (still on the list, but I'd like to not use the same name as her sib!)

Argh. I suck.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Summer gets my vote!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Here are two new pics - I have some funny video, too. Just need to figure out how to upload it...


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm sorry you're having such a rough time of it. 

Is her crate the one in the pictures...the air kennel? If so, do you have a wire crate you could try? Despite the fact that everyone says dogs like an enclosed, "denlike" space, some of them really don't. We had one dog who went insane when you tried to put her in an enclosed kennel. The wire crate allowed her to see what was going on, and also get more airflow. Just a thought.

Crossing my fingers that things start to go better in the next couple of days. :crossfing

She really is very pretty. Of the names on your short list, I like Summer, too.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

It would be impossible for me to get mad at that face..even at 2 am. She is so beautiful. Best of luck. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

CStrong73 said:


> I'm sorry you're having such a rough time of it.
> 
> Is her crate the one in the pictures...the air kennel? If so, do you have a wire crate you could try? Despite the fact that everyone says dogs like an enclosed, "denlike" space, some of them really don't. We had one dog who went insane when you tried to put her in an enclosed kennel. The wire crate allowed her to see what was going on, and also get more airflow. Just a thought.
> 
> ...


I really wonder if this is the case with her. Tesia looooved her air crate - so I bought the exact one for this puppy girl, thinking she'll love it as much as Tee did. But she scratches at the sides and just goes bananas. She gets so upset and agitated. It IS dark in there. Even in the daytime, it is dark. I wonder if a wire crate might just be better. She is actually in there now sleeping, and I shut the door. She is so exhausted right now. I'll see how tonight goes and if it is still awful, I will get a wire crate and try. I might move it into my bedroom tonight. There are only so many nights I can sleep on hardwood (ouch!). I migrated over to the couch a few times, but it's not really much better. 

Thank you for this suggestion!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Winniesmom said:


> It would be impossible for me to get mad at that face..even at 2 am. She is so beautiful. Best of luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It IS impossible. And I just feel so bad for her. She's missing her siblings. When I picked her up, she and Sofie, her sister, had a nap at one point, and my girl made a point of lying on top of Sofie. She clearly likes the connection. I thought about getting a Comfort Puppy (or whatever that heartbeat stuffy is, but I'm going to see how tonight goes). I also do realize it is early days. I'm just not used to this!


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I vote for Romy! I think it is the most fitting. But Summer is most fitting with her full name, so I will extend a half vote for that one haha. 

I also vote trying a wire crate. Iorek would think I was on drugs if I tried to make him stay in an enclosed crate. Plus with a wire crate, she can go in and out of it all day and still be "connected" so maybe it'll be an easier acclimation process if she doesn't like separation. I think some dogs enjoy the den like feeling, but others find it more important to be involved in whats going on. You guys will figure each other out soon enough  Although I bet she'll be sleeping in your bed before too much longer!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

The first night I brought Finn home he slept great in his wire crate. The next night I decided to make his crate nice and cozy so I covered it up with a dark green sheet. Everything was covered except the front. Well, he proceeded to cry off and on all night. I decided he didn't like being in a little "cave" so I ended up just putting the sheet on the top of the crate. He slept great after that. I don't think he liked being in a cave and I think he was upset because he couldn't see me or his big sis, Rindy, due to the sheet blocking his view.

Also, maybe she is a little too warm in the crate? Just a thought.

It is certainly an adjustment getting a puppy when you're used to an older dog. I hadn't had a puppy in 14 years when I got Finn. It was pretty wild for awhile! 

I think your photos of her are great! She's really a little doll.

I vote for Summer!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

No help on the crate other than.... if this is too much stress, there are other ways of going about it....? 

At class as well as in the car, I kept Bertie in his plastic crate (I think the air crate you are referring to though I missed the picture) and he did very well in it. I had a larger size (like for adult springers) for him so he could chew and play in there without feeling cramped or getting too warm in there. 

At home, he had the 42" wire crate to hang out in - not necessarily for bedtime, but during the day when I was eating or cooking or watching TV and wanted to train him to settle without me paying attention to him. 

He was technically crate trained before I brought him home (the puppies were used to going in crates, and they'd been taken back and forth from Canada where one of the co-breeders were), but not crating him at night did not really set us back as far as the crate training. We crated him for short periods of time throughout the day, every day, etc.

One other thing to consider - have you gotten her to the vet yet? Since she had diarrhea on the plane, she might need to be wormed just in case?


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Winnie hated the crate, especially the first few nights away from her siblings. I slept on the kitchen floor next to her and that would help. That lasted for a few nights then when she was more comfortable in our home, she became better at night in her crate. She never loved it. We had a bed in the kitchen for her and when I would take her out to make she would run back and sleep on the bed. Eventually we let her sleep on the bed all night as it was in the secure kitchen. She never cried after that


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

There is a puppy in this crate... 

I'm thinking maybe she actually prefers the hard bottom, rather than the bed. Maybe that's why she was attacking the bed.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep - I don't put any pads in the crates. Makes them sweaty.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Megora said:


> No help on the crate other than.... if this is too much stress, there are other ways of going about it....?
> 
> At class as well as in the car, I kept Bertie in his plastic crate (I think the air crate you are referring to though I missed the picture) and he did very well in it. I had a larger size (like for adult springers) for him so he could chew and play in there without feeling cramped or getting too warm in there.
> 
> ...


We did go to the vet this morning. I know she was wormed before she came home, but given last night's adventures, she is clearly not feeling so well. We got some Metronidazole. I hope it helps clear it up. We'll go back if it doesn't start to improve.

I do leave crate door open all day, and she goes in and out. It's just when that door closes... Although, to be fair to her, I put her in about 90 minutes ago and closed the door because I needed to run downstairs, and she whimpered just a bit, then fell asleep. She has been sleeping in there since, with the door closed. (Under the crate bed).


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I would definitely get rid of the bed, they love to sleep on a cool surface...good luck!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We had a similar crate for Yogi in our bedroom, with the same crate pad. He never disturbed the pad, but he didn't like being in the crate at night at all at first. We tried covering it with a sheet and I used a sound machine to keep outside noises from affecting him- still he yelped and whined and we were right there! His vet called and asked how he was doing and I mentioned it and she gave me some advice that I thought was awful, but turned out to be the best advice for us and solved the issue immediately. We had another crate and she advised us to set it up in the furthest room from the house and when he started howling, take him up there, cover the crate, close the door and walk away for the night. I felt like the world's worst dog mom that night as I put him in it after the yelping started. I ended up going up about 4 times that night to check on him, quietly, because he was sound asleep each time! The next night we started him out in the bedroom crate and we never heard a peep out of him! It worked for him. He didn't have any diarrhea issues, so I'm not sure I'd recommend doing that until you get that under control. Our vet said we might need to give him a bath when we woke him up but he held it and was fine. 

On the diarrhea, our Yogi came home dewormed and even though he never had an issue, our vet wanted us to do a week of deworming with liquid Panacur, followed by a dose the last day of a different wormer, I think Strongid. I questioned her and she said this is her practice because she sees so many puppies come home with worms and she was trying to protect our Toby, who has so many stool issues already. 

I feel your pain- getting Yogi used to the crate was an issue for us at first, but he adapted quickly. We moved his bedroom crate to our guest room today so he's totally crate free now (provided he behaves!!).


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Summer gets my vote. Maybe try an X-pen so she has a little more room and view. She sure is cute!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

omg S she is SUCH a muffin. And those little (big) paws are to die for. I would have slept on the floor with her, too ... how can you not?

I haven't crate trained a puppy in a long time so I'm sorry I'm not much help here. The wire crate does sound like a promising answer, as does having her near you in your bedroom. She may have just wanted you closer - she loves you!! 'Dawww.

I still like Summer (I'm partial to season names), but Romy is also cute because it sounds like 'roam' - which brings thoughts of adventure and spirit.

PS - I want a comfort puppy of my own!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Megora said:


> Yep - I don't put any pads in the crates. Makes them sweaty.


Yup. I think she really doesn't want it. I have been keeping the AC on at night even though the humidity has broken here. But Tesia _did_ come in November, so too hot wasn't a worry - and she slept out of it at 9 months because it WAS getting too hot (I didn't have AC at that time). I'm thinking, bed out, and if tonight is bad, try a wire crate. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sydney's Mom said:


> omg S she is SUCH a muffin. And those little (big) paws are to die for. I would have slept on the floor with her, too ... how can you not?
> 
> I haven't crate trained a puppy in a long time so I'm sorry I'm not much help here. The wire crate does sound like a promising answer, as does having her near you in your bedroom. She may have just wanted you closer - she loves you!! 'Dawww.
> 
> ...


Honestly, she does seem much more attached to me than Tee was at this age. Tesia was much more independent (makes for an easy crate train!), and actually took MUCH longer to reveal her bond to me. I remember a road trip we took when she was 10 months old - and THAT was when I thought, she is so attached to me. This one? It happened the second day I had her - less than 24 hours in. This lovebug follows me everywhere, and is a total heart melter. You have to come see her soon!! You will die over her little mushy face. 

Summer is leading Romy. I still have yet to hear the name that makes me go, YES. That's it!!


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Candy/Candie? I'm seeing a lot of caramel and sweet and pie and all that...Candie is cute!


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm finding this thread very helpful...sometimes I want a puppy just to come up with new names and I forgot how hard it actually is, haha!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What about Honey, Hope or Beauty!! I know what you mean though, you want the name that makes you go YES that's her!


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

She's just gorgeous! I love the name Romy (my puppy's momma's name is Romey - my baby, Eleanor, was born the same day as your puppy). I also love Getty and Jordy - names that I seriously considered for my girl but my family didn't agree. We're having a few problems with the crate as well, but its getting better every night. We have a snuggle puppy as well (it has a heart beat). I'm not sure if its made a difference, however.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

She looks like a Lola to me! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

She is very cute. What do you like about summer, Stephanie? The sun, the warmth, the meadows, the water, gentle breezes? Do you have any favorite flowers? 
Rose, Marigold, Lila, Lily, Petunia, Peach, Blossum
Soleil, Sunny, Sunshine
Paloma
Sandy, Breeze, Breezie

Just to name a few


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I had suggested BANSHEE to Stephanie if she doesn't stop screaming  .


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

So happy for you!


----------



## 3goofyboys (Jul 12, 2013)

She is absolutely breath taking!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

This is maybe too late for today, but a good thing to give her right before bed is warm goats milk. I did that with Tucker when he had trouble settling his first few nights at home. I figured if warm milk helped make human kids sleepy, it would work for puppies. But I found out that some dogs don't tolerate cows milk but most do fine with goats milk. I also put in a very little bit of melatonin. But I think it was the warm milk that made him sleepy and he slept throuh the night. It just seemed to calm him.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I had suggested BANSHEE to Stephanie if she doesn't stop screaming  .


Had to laugh at this one, because I have a Banshee...that's the black one in my profile picture, and the name fits...


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Nevaeh (Heaven backwards)
Messena, Tama, Laurel (all cities in Idaho...potato capital of the US)

She's absolutely perfect. Congratulations.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am already so in love with this sweet soul. She is an amazing puppy. She has made amazing progress in the crate. We did lots of short naps and settle exercises in it yesterday, and last night, I put her in for the night - and she only whimpered for about a minute (or less) and then settled down. I slept on the couch, and though she woke up a LOT, eventually, instead of automatically taking her out, I said, "go to sleep," and she settled back down for another hour. 

Her tummy troubles are also MUCH better today. She had her first solid poo after breakfast, and then a second one after her nap. Both in the desgnated dog area. We had a great walk around the townhouse complex - I love watching her investigate everything. She is very brave. She decided yesterday that she wanted to try going up the stairs in my house (there are just five up from the front door) and now she LOVES going up any stairs she finds (there are lots around the complex where I live). She is so proud of herself! No going down yet, but you have not lived til you've seen a little teeny puppy bouncing up stairs. She walks on the leash so well, and she pees on command so well it is scary. And oh my God - she is so pretty and cute. I just die when I look at her. I can't just take her out for a quick pee - she gets SO much attention! 

I just love having a sweet dog in my house and heart again. 



Mirinde said:


> I'm finding this thread very helpful...sometimes I want a puppy just to come up with new names and I forgot how hard it actually is, haha!


It is IMPOSSIBLE. 



swishywagga said:


> What about Honey, Hope or Beauty!! I know what you mean though, you want the name that makes you go YES that's her!


Exactly. I know it is out there. With Tesia, it was like that. 



cgriffin said:


> She is very cute. What do you like about summer, Stephanie? The sun, the warmth, the meadows, the water, gentle breezes? Do you have any favorite flowers?
> Rose, Marigold, Lila, Lily, Petunia, Peach, Blossum
> Soleil, Sunny, Sunshine
> Paloma
> ...


All very excellent. I asked myself that exact question yesterday - and then looked up names that mean warmth, water names, sun names... i love Sunshine, and it is in the running. I call her Petunia all the time, just like I did Tesia. It's just a fun word.  I really love them all; but none has STUCK. 



hotel4dogs said:


> I had suggested BANSHEE to Stephanie if she doesn't stop screaming  .


She stopped!!! Maybe she knew she was facing the name Banshee if she didn't!! Seriously, that howl was heartbreaking. "I am dyyyyying.... dyyyying... you are watching me diiiiiiie...." It was awful.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Bentley's Mom said:


> Nevaeh (Heaven backwards)
> *Messena, Tama, Laurel (all cities in Idaho...potato capital of the US)*
> 
> She's absolutely perfect. Congratulations.


Oh, wow. You may be on to something... I am going to continue to investigate along these lines...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So pleased she settled in her crate, she sounds like the dream puppy. It is SO great to read how in love with her you are already, I am so dissapointed I don't live nearer I would knocking on your door right now! Just a couple more name suggestions - Madison, Dream, or Sweet Pea!, I apologise for all these suggestions but am just so excited for you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

More pictures (yes, I totally suck at taking pictures, and when I actually do take them, they're not very good) :no:


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This is my favourite thread.

"I am dyyyyying.... dyyyying... you are watching me diiiiiiie...." <-- I laughed out loud at this. Poor soul.

More photos more photos more photos!

(I will bring my SLR when I visit)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> So pleased she settled in her crate, she sounds like the dream puppy. It is SO great to read how in love with her you are already, I am so dissapointed I don't live nearer I would knocking on your door right now! Just a couple more name suggestions - Madison, Dream, or Sweet Pea!, I apologise for all these suggestions but am just so excited for you!


I LOVE all the suggestions. And we're all along the same lines - Madison has been considered, as it is her birth place. Dreamer is a name I have always loved, but I envision it for a more laid back dog (too bad!!). And Sweet Pea! Someone said yesterday, you should just call her Sweet Pea - because that is what I call her right now, along with Lovebird and Pumpkin.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Ooops - you posted photos while I was writing. Yay!!!

Such an intense stare. She's an old soul.

Your photos are not bad!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Checking in to see how the baby is doing today... I hope you both slept last night and that her tummy is settling. I just hate that you're both exhausted but it makes my heart sing that she is clearly so attached to you already Stephanie.

If you're concerned about her being warm, I've had a breeder suggest a small fan right next to the crate to circulate air and also for the white noise. Could be worth a try. 

Thankyou for posting her photos, she is truly precious, I"m so glad she has weaseled her way into your heart. Fingers crossed that you're both feeling better.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ooooh, Kat... Tesia was an old soul... I love that you see an old soul in this sweet girl. 

And yes - PLEASE bring your SLR!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

browsing thru my client list here at the pet hotel for names...

Tasha

Countessa (Tessa)

Tara

Tootsie 

(I like "T" names!)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That totally cracked me up, too!




Sydney's Mom said:


> This is my favourite thread.
> 
> "I am dyyyyying.... dyyyying... you are watching me diiiiiiie...." <-- I laughed out loud at this. Poor soul.
> 
> ...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I was typing while you posted too, kept getting interrupted. SO SO happy that she is settling  

I am photographer challenged also, Ellie is hitting the awkward, all ears stage and I have trouble getting the angle right  I love morning and evening lighting out doors.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Her tummy troubles are also MUCH better today.


Horray! So glad to hear this!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my I can't believe that I have totally missed this thread for days!! I am so happy for you that you have a golden furbaby in your life again  she is so adorable! She's so pretty and such a beautiful colour. Tee will be smiling down and so happy for you. I'm subscribing to this thread right now so I don't miss one more thing on it lol. 
Sounds like she is doing v.well. Sammy hated the crate the first 5 days he was a total nightmare at bedtime, he got used to it though and started to love it. Enjoy puppyhood


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Any one else dying to know her name?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

OOOOMMMMGGGGG how did I miss this news?! I haven't even read the whole thread, or the earlier one (apparently about tummy troubles traveling home) - but Stephanie I am soooo happy for you!!!!!!!!

She is gorgeous! It is very apparent to me that she knows she is the bomb. Did I say how happy I am?! I wan o meet her! Remy doesn'tlike pppies very much, but OMG I want to come meet puppy What'shername!!!

Not very girly, but a name I like is Motek - it means sweatheart in Hebrew and of course I would call the dog Moe.

BTW your pictures are very fabulous! Keep taking them and please keep sharing them.

XOXO


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> Any one else dying to know her name?


 Yep, I keep checking. I think "Story" would be a cute name, she has such a great story behind her, or "Diva", she sure is beautiful.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I had a cat I had trouble naming for about a week. She was a stray who showed up and made herself right at home. I had a first name for her (forget what it was) but it didn't roll off my tongue properly and I found myself calling her Kitty Cat and shortening it to Kit Kat. Since that is one of my favorite candy bars, I kept it and it suited her perfectly. When I brought home two siblings later, I continued the candy theme. They were Cocoa (all black kitty) and Snickers (tabby with chocolate brown and black stripes). 

Never fear, your pup's real name will appear soon! At some point, you'll just KNOW.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Love the photos and so happy she's settling right in! I think Yogee or Yogie, Tobee or Tobie sound good! Or since she was barking earlier in her crate, how about Barklee or Barklei?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

She is soooo adorable!!!! 

My dogs' names are all themed so I'm kind of limited when naming (but Lexx is our last puppy so no more naming fun for me).

I think now she looks like a Paisley!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Congratulations on your new puppy!*

Congratulations on your new puppy 
How about the name: Yam or Yammy or Yamiee


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Guys, I totally suck. She is still nameless. I have been reading name sites for hours and hours. She is going to have an identity crisis, and it will be all my fault. 



HolDaisy said:


> Oh my I can't believe that I have totally missed this thread for days!! I am so happy for you that you have a golden furbaby in your life again  she is so adorable! She's so pretty and such a beautiful colour. Tee will be smiling down and so happy for you. I'm subscribing to this thread right now so I don't miss one more thing on it lol.
> Sounds like she is doing v.well. Sammy hated the crate the first 5 days he was a total nightmare at bedtime, he got used to it though and started to love it. Enjoy puppyhood


Tonight is night 5, and I will be sooooo happy if this is the last bad one. I thought it was getting better after she settled quite quickly on Friday night with just a bit of whimpering. But last night, we had full fledged howling and barking for a good 20-30 minutes before she settled. The howling is the worst. She might as well just rip out my heart and tear it to shreds.  I think I need to go buy a wire crate today and try that. 



love never dies said:


> Congratulations on your new puppy
> How about the name: Yam or Yammy or Yamiee


I thought about Yam since it is connected to her AKC name-to-be. But I don't love it.  I am very conscious of giving her a name everyone can pronounce on sight and remember after saddling poor Tesia with her name (Tee-sha, but most people who read it thought, Teh-zee-ya). I am clearly overthinking. I like non-human names, but I do want it to have some meaning. I know I will know it when I hear it.

Meantime, here is the little cutie patootie. In the past two days, two people in my neighbourhood have stopped to pat her when we're outside and said, "aaah, this is the famous puppy! The talk of the neighbourhood.."  I keep agreeing she is just delicious - afterall, I didn't make her! 

She discovered the AC vent yesterday.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Maybe we should have a naming contest for her? 

Today I'm thinking since she is originally from the good ole USA, how about Yankee Doodle Dandy? You can call her Yankee, Doodle or Dandy depending on your mood!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I will say I am partial to the name of Summer as that is my heart dog--she is the one who introduced me to the wonderful world of goldens and gets me every time with her smile.

Another suggestion, you like sunshine--call her "Sunny" -- Your own little ray of sunshine


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I still like Summer or Chelsea. They're both gentle names for a gentle/sweet soul but at the same time suggest playfulness. But you'd better hurry up or as you said no name pup is going to develop a real identity crisis.


Pete & Woody


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a smart little cookie  The AC vent is very popular at my house also... I wish I lived close enough to come over and play with her, she's just so cute. I love her coloring, she's going to be so rich. We have to come up with her name...

Let's see...

Scarlett
Rhett
Delta
Pippa
Zelda
Maggie
Vivien - Vivien Leigh
Lucy
Josie
Carly
Maggie
Ava
Gracie
Libby
Pearl
Wren
Lacie
Jacey
Georgia
Layla
Ivy
Mia 
Roxie
Dixie
Scout
Sawyer
Boo
Blythe
Bliss
Tease
Zoom
Chance


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

She is so adorable! I still think she looks like a Lulu and the meaning of Lulu is "precious; pearl; calm, peaceful, protected". Not sure if the peaceful, calm part fits though for any puppy LOL
Lulu | meaning of Lulu | name Lulu


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Lilly........


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> Ooooh, Kat... Tesia was an old soul... I love that you see an old soul in this sweet girl.
> 
> And yes - PLEASE bring your SLR!!!


Soul sisters. Call her Sister.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I think Maizie (sp?) is a great name! I really don't think it matters that she has a sister of the same name, they're likely not going to be crossing paths too often!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*bout de chou*

I love her  More pictures... please


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Precious*

She is just precious! What about that for a name.
I agree with the lady that said if you like Mazie, use that name. Chances are she won't be seeing her sister.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Just checking in to see if you've settled on a name. If not have you considered Gracie or Joy?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

How do I keep missing these _important_ threads!!!!!!

First off, and waaaaay overdue, CONGRATULATIONS, she's an absolute doll!

Didn't read the entire thread so if these names have already been mentioned, sorry. 

I like:

Lola
Jubilee
Willow
Mona
Delilah
Josie
Liza
Quin
Moxie


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

It's been so much fun catching up on your thread. (We're back now from our week camping). My goodness she is so adorable. I love her little face and her colour is stunning. I think she looks like an old soul also. So sweet that she already follows you around ....awwww. How much does she weigh now? I can't wait to meet your little sweetie!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Any name yet?  

Girl-name songs for inspiration....


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I look at the pictures of her,and I see a sweet southern name.What about you doing a poll, you pick the names you like,do the poll,and which one gets the most votes,that is her name.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope she has a better night tonight. To get Sammy settled I used to sit by his crate for the first 20mins till he dropped off and then I would sneak off. We tried covering the crate (it was a wire one) with a blanket over the top and sides to make it cosy, but he preferred it without to see everything. Another thing that worked well was putting a t-shirt in with him with the scent of one of us on. After the first 5 nights he got so much better and was perfect in there...until 5 months old when he decided he was too grown up for the crate now lol.

Your little girl is so precious <3 she's just adorable. Just random girl puppy names I like...Ruby, Poppy, Molly, Summer and Callie  think they all sound pretty and sweet.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

"Meantime, here is the little cutie patootie. In the past two days, two people in my neighbourhood have stopped to pat her when we're outside and said, "aaah, this is the famous puppy! The talk of the neighbourhood.." I keep agreeing she is just delicious - afterall, I didn't make her! "

^^^ I WISH I LIVED IN YOUR NEIGHBORHOOD! Haha, I could use some puppy in my life!

How about something connected to the storm that caused the great delay? The name will come to you!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

She is adorable, whatever her name ends up being!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Today's suggestions from me - Star, Precious, Jewel, Sassy .... Hope you find the right one soon!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

goldensrbest said:


> I look at the pictures of her,and I see a sweet southern name.What about you doing a poll, you pick the names you like,do the poll,and which one gets the most votes,that is her name.


The funny thing is, her original name was Southern - it was Emmylou. But it just didn't suit her. I love southern names, and I have spent hours on websites looking for one. Especially since she is Four Lakes Sweet Potato Pie! 



HolDaisy said:


> Hope she has a better night tonight. To get Sammy settled I used to sit by his crate for the first 20mins till he dropped off and then I would sneak off. We tried covering the crate (it was a wire one) with a blanket over the top and sides to make it cosy, but he preferred it without to see everything. Another thing that worked well was putting a t-shirt in with him with the scent of one of us on. After the first 5 nights he got so much better and was perfect in there...until 5 months old when he decided he was too grown up for the crate now lol.


I bought a spray today that is supposed to calm dogs who have crate issues. It's a pheremones spray. My vet suggested we try one. I sprayed it in this aft when I knew I was going to put her in for a nap - and she didn't make a sound. Mind you, she has been good in it during the day - it's just at night that she gets so upset. I am crossing my fingers. The $20 spray was far less than another $100 crate (I was going to try a wire crate instead), and crates are not returnable. 

I am crossing my fingers...


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Another suggestion to help her settle in the crate. We got Sammy one of these snuggle puppies Golden SnugglePuppy
they have a heatpack and a battery operated heartbeat you put inside. The toy is v.safe and Sammy only recently started to destroy his a couple of weeks ago (Pretty good going considering he had it for 5 months without ripping it one bit!). It's a little pricey but it did the trick for Sammy. He actually preferred it without the heartbeat, but he loved that he had a special 'crate toy' and loved to snuggle his head into it.

I have to keep repairing Sammy's because it's still his favourite toy after all this time.
http://www.snugglepetproducts.com/snuggle-pets/snuggle-puppies/golden


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay. I am so happy to be able to FINALLY introduce you to this sweet soul by name!!! It took a long time but I am really happy with it.

Her name is Shala.

Shala was a little girl on Sesame Street in the early 70s. I thought it was the prettiest name then, and I always remembered it. I have never met a person named Shala. (Google has since told me that the little Sesame Street girl's name was spelled Shola, but I like Shala). 

She is definitely a Shala to me now - and I can totally envision her as a grown up Golden Retriever named Shala. 

(And if I had a new picture, I'd add it here. I'll take some new ones later. Did I mention I suck with pictures?)

Thanks for all the help and patience!!! :wavey:


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Steph, we have a wire crate that we won't be needing again until we get another dog (hopefully not for a lonnnggggg time) that is just sitting in our basement - do you want to borrow it? It's a full sized one that we used for bailey when she was a pup, we 'sectioned' it off by putting an upside down laundry basket in the back... Which she liked to perch on, but it prevented accidents. (Which you don't seem to have issues with anyway!)

Let me know if you want to come grab it!

Here are some pics:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Well Sweet Potato Pie is the next thing to heaven according to many people down here so how about Heaven? Tesia is looking down from Heaven on her and hoping she is helping heal your heart, so my suggestion today is Heaven! If you don't like that, Bliss is a good description of eating something really sweet. I also like Kizmet and Charm too.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Well Sweet Potato Pie is the next thing to heaven according to many people down here so how about Heaven? Tesia is looking down from Heaven on her and hoping she is helping heal your heart, so my suggestion today is Heaven! If you don't like that, Bliss is a good description of eating something really sweet. I also like Kizmet and Charm too.


Oh! She has a name - see just above!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Okay. I am so happy to be able to FINALLY introduce you to this sweet soul by name!!! It took a long time but I am really happy with it.
> 
> Her name is Shala.
> 
> ...


Shala! What a pretty name, I think it's perfect!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Love the new name<:

(I'm humming shalala in the sunshine over here) 

And yes - more pics!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Shala. That's perfect. Very pretty name. It suits her beautifully


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I love the name, too! It sounds so sweet and comforting. I think she'll like it, too, because of the "sh" at the beginning of it. Perfect name!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yay! Shala!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I had to go and look it up, one meaning is purple flower.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

What a beautiful name. I was going on to give the name Shayna. Sounds pretty much the same. My grandmother always said I was her Shayna Punim. Which is beautiful face in Hebrew- Yiddish. Couldn't think of anything more appropriate for your baby!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

One of my sons,was shane it means GODS GIFT.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Big congrats on your beautiful new little girl  So happy for you and I am sure Tesia is smiling down from above :bigangel:

Love her name, reminds me of the Sha la la la la my lady in the old Jay Ferguson song Thunder Island.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh Thank GOODNESS! I was starting to worry about sweet little no name girl  I love Shala and how fun she is a Sesame Street girl now. Very good. Please keep us posted on her antics. I love seeing her sweet face.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love it - it fits her very well. Now my fingers are crossed that she sleeps well tonight.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay, hello Shala  knew you'd find the perfect name soon! Suits her beautifully.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> Guys, I totally suck. She is still nameless. I have been reading name sites for hours and hours. She is going to have an identity crisis, and it will be all my fault.
> 
> First, CONGRATULATIONS on your new puppy she is absolutely gorgeous. I love her colouring.
> 
> ...


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Pretty name for a pretty girl, enjoy your Shala


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome beautiful Shala girl! You are so lucky to have such a wonderful mommy and she is so lucky to have you!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I love her name!! Great two symbol call name.

Cannot wait to meet her!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm glad that little Shala has a name.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I love her name....sounds like a sixties song!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Another big welcome to Shala now that she has a name ha ha. I love the name and it really does suit her I am soooo happy for you!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How did Miss Shala do last night?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello and welcome sweet Shala, your are going to have so much fun and so many adventures, and you have the best Mum in the world to share every precious moment with!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Guys, I totally suck. She is still nameless. I have been reading name sites for hours and hours. She is going to have an identity crisis, and it will be all my fault.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cute!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

OutWest said:


> I love her name....sounds like a sixties song!


My sister said, after I told her, she had this song stuck in her head. I was like, wha..? And then I listened. 




 


fourlakes said:


> Love it - it fits her very well. Now my fingers are crossed that she sleeps well tonight.





Dallas Gold said:


> How did Miss Shala do last night?


Two steps way forward - one step back.

I let her fall asleep in the living room last night, then transferred her into the crate. I used a little spritz of the new pheremone spray... and... NOT A PEEP. Nothing. She slept through until 4am!! (11pm-4am) 

After the 4am out, I did a quick spritz and she went right back in and slept til 6:30am. 

I took her out and she only wanted to play and be silly. No pee. Tried for about 2-3 minutes. Back in, quick spritz, and... she howled and cried and barked and flung herself at the door of the crate and scratched at the walls for a SOLID HOUR. I was exhausted, and I need her to learn to sleep a bit more. She finally quieted at about 7:30 and at 8 started to bark and howl. I got up, because I was going to get up anyway, and I had to get her out even though she was crying. I waited for her to calm down and be quiet before I opened the door. 

Here is my other big challenge right now (and yes, I realize it is Day 5 at her new home). I live in a split level. You walk in and there are 5 steps up to the living room/dining/kitchen/bedrooms and five steps down to the lower level room and out to the garage. We live mostly on the upper level - and she has no direct access to the door (there is a gate in front of the steps down to it). She _knows_ she is supposed to pee outside. When I take her out, I say, "go out?" and I carry her to the grass, and as I set her down, I say, "quick-quick" and she pees. And I give big praise. But - she has had accidents - RIGHT in front of me. Like, she shows zero sign, just doo doo doo, standing here, and SQUAT. What am I doing wrong? How do you teach a signal when there is no door? Tee never really had a signal - we just established a routine. I definitely crated Tesia more, because she was so good in the crate. She would be in the crate, come out - go outside right away. If she peed, she got 15 minutes outside the crate, then back in. When she came out of the crate, same routine. Shala HATES the crate and so I know I am less inclined to just put her in there if I am in the living room and she is playing. Do I need to bite the bullet and put her in the crate more? 



Millie'sMom said:


> Sweet Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I have a small wire puppy crate, if you would like to borrow it.
> ...


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> Okay. I am so happy to be able to FINALLY introduce you to this sweet soul by name!!! It took a long time but I am really happy with it.
> 
> Her name is Shala.
> 
> ...


I love the name. We got Tayla's name in a similar way from a TV series we loved and really liked the character's name. Found out it was spelled Teyla on the show, but it would be mispronounced spelled that way. So, welcome Shala.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

WBest thing I can recommend re: potty training is to take her outside on a regular schedule. Very short intervals. Some people set a timer for 20 minutes each time. After puppy eliminates, it gets to play and run around for a few minute, then back to contained area (x-pen or crate etc.). Good luck! She'll have it down soon. Keep making the crate a great place with treats hidden in it etc. Shell warm up to it or at a least get used to it


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Shala is such a pretty name! Hello little Shala!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a 24 inch tall x-pen, if you would like to borrow that too. I believe it can be connected to the wire puppy crate.

My girls don't really have a signal either, I just take them out on a regular basis.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Millie'sMom said:


> I have a 24 inch tall x-pen, if you would like to borrow that too. I believe it can be connected to the wire puppy crate.
> 
> My girls don't really have a signal either, I just take them out on a regular basis.


You are awesome. Thank you. I am going to send you an email..


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You tend to spend more time outside than inside while house breaking.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Well - now tears of happiness on my part!!!!!!!! Welcome home to Shala  I am so happy for you...bursting really. Things fell into place as they should have and...well, if I were smiling any bigger we'd have to contact the Guinness Book of World Records!

BTW, I love your "talk to the paw" description and can't wait to see what exciting journey Shala takes you on. :curtain:


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Millie'sMom said:


> I have a 24 inch tall x-pen, if you would like to borrow that too. I believe it can be connected to the wire puppy crate.
> 
> My girls don't really have a signal either, I just take them out on a regular basis.


Millie's Mom is now your best friend, because the xpen is the greatest! You will LOVE it  I'm afraid I don't have too much else useful to add to the 'set a timer' advice given by Outwest. You know you could always try to put a little 3M 'sticky' hook on a doorway or wall right where you would be heading to go out and hang a bell from it, just like you would hang one on a door knob. Yes she will go through a phase of playing with it, but she will quickly get the idea that puppies who ring the bell get to outside. Can't hurt... I love a bell. I know it stinks, but make her world small and if she won't cooperate, she has to go back in the crate and try again. Hang in there, this too shall pass


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Been out of town to a family wedding. Oh, Shala is absolutely precious!!! I've looked at the pictures 3 times already. Just beautiful.

Dedicated to Shala  :


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am JUST seeing this now. I have been so bad about staying updated with everyone's news. CONGRATULATIONS! She is so adorable, and I know that Tesia is smiling down knowing this little girl is in your life. I am so happy for you.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

How was little Shala in her crate last night? I hope you both got lots of sleep


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hubbub said:


> Well - now tears of happiness on my part!!!!!!!! Welcome home to Shala  I am so happy for you...bursting really. Things fell into place as they should have and...well, if I were smiling any bigger we'd have to contact the Guinness Book of World Records!
> 
> BTW, I love your "talk to the paw" description and can't wait to see what exciting journey Shala takes you on. :curtain:


I kept saying to Barb and Jane that I can't really remember the first month with Tesia - but I have been having little flashbacks with Shala! It makes me smile. Tesia was the queen of "talk to the paw!" - and yet, she was the easiest, most trusting dog. So when I see the cheeky attitude from Shala, I just smile and think, Tee is having a good laugh watching us. She is not as bitey as Tesia was - just moderately. She does like to try to chew EVERYTHING (of course) so I have used a lot of Bitter Yuck - which does deter for a bit, but she tends to go back. This is why I am going to borrow the x-pen. There are just too many temptations in my living area - despite the puppy proofing. Too many furniture legs and lower bookshelves. She even chews the band of wood between the hardwood and the kitchen tile!

But she is also a big mushy love who just melts yours heart. And smart smart smart. She knows the word "calm" and really does quiet down when I say it. She used to bounce around and go nuts when I was preparing her food - now she sits like a good girl, and I can get her to hold the sit until I set down the bowl. "Calm" basically means, stop going nuts, stop being crazy, sit down and breathe. 

She also knows "sit" and we we started "down." We just do little random five-minute exercises - inside, outside, in the middle of playing, whenever. It's very fun watching her learn. We start puppy classes this evening!



*Laura* said:


> How was little Shala in her crate last night? I hope you both got lots of sleep


We had a BIG step forward. I took her for her last out just before 11pm, and when we came back in, I said "are you gonna go to sleep?" (the in-the-crate phrase) and she walked in to the crate and lay down. I gave her huge praise, and went to bed. There was not a peep until a little after 5am. She's a champ! We went out - she peed and pood - and then, she wanted no part of that crate!! It was time to get up!!! Well... only for one of us, puppy. She cried and howled for about a half hour, took a 20 minute break, then repeated, until 8am when I got up. She was definitely hungry - she didn't even want to go out again at 8 - she just wanted to run into the kitchen for breakfast (I took her out first anyway). That may have been behind the howling as of 5:30am. 

We had a good morning, though she had another accident! She ate, I took her out about 10 minutes later and she peed, then 10 minutes later, in the middle of playing, SQUAT. No warning again. Argh!! This has me stumped. I'm not sure how I could have avoided that one. She doesn't sniff around or show any sign - and she had just gone 10 mins earlier. 

Now she is back in the crate sleeping. There was about a minute of crying when I put her in. But this is the new sched. Much more crating, just to get her used to being in it regularly and coming out regularly. I hide treats in it every few times she goes in, and I'm using the spray (which I really do think helps - although it clearly didn't at 5:30 this morning). I'm going to get the wire crate today from Melissa - hopefully that will be a good change. 

Mostly, I am overcome with how sweet and wonderful she is. She totally knows how to melt my heart. And I love watching her little brain learn. I can't wait til she has her shots and I can take her to the park to PLAY! We walk around the townhouse complex a lot - and she loves to lie in the shade. (It's really hot and humid here right now, so she's not super energetic outside). I feel like there is something I am doing wrong around the house training because of the accidents - just pee ones. But I am doing exactly what I did with Tee. Tesia only ever had two pee accidents that were totally my fault. This baby has had at least one a day.  I clean up using Nature's Miracle - and they are totally random, in totally random places. Hopefully the x-pen will help this, too.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is doing just great, I bet your having so much fun with her.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh - and two new pics from last evening:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

goldensrbest said:


> She is doing just great, I bet your having so much fun with her.


I just adore her, Terry. I never thought I'd be able to have another dog after Tesia. But it feels like this little lovebird was sent by Tesia to help heal my heart.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my! She is just beautiful! I love her coloring! We will be joining you in the new puppy club at the end of next month.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is as cute as she can be, T sent her to you, to love.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fozziesmom said:


> Oh my! She is just beautiful! I love her coloring! We will be joining you in the new puppy club at the end of next month.


Oh yay!!! Where is your puppy coming from?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

A breeder that is about an hour from our home. Seeing these puppy pictures is making it a little more real for me..


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh wow those pictures are lovely, her colouring looks similar to Tesia's particularly on the first one, and her cute little pink leash! I am so thrilled that she is making your heart melt, who could resist that gorgeous sweet face. I know you must be so proud of her when you take her out. I remember you saying you were going to feel sad during the summer month's this year, but this little cutie has sure fixed that! Hugs sent from me and Barn x


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Oh wow those pictures are lovely, her colouring looks similar to Tesia's particularly on the first one, and her cute little pink leash! I am so thrilled that she is making your heart melt, who could resist that gorgeous sweet face. I know you must be so proud of her when you take her out. I remember you saying you were going to feel sad during the summer month's this year, but this little cutie has sure fixed that! Hugs sent from me and Barn x


You have such a good memory. I WAS worried about a summer without Tee. Shala is definitely helping


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Look at her little face. I cannot WAIT to meet her tomorrow!!

Good luck in puppy class tonight!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sydney's Mom said:


> Look at her little face. I cannot WAIT to meet her tomorrow!!
> 
> Good luck in puppy class tonight!!


Oh, I am so jeleous right now!, you get to meet Shala. Please give her extra cuddles from me!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Oh - and two new pics from last evening:


What a sweet, darling, gorgeous, adorable face you have Shala  I can't wait to get my hands on you on Friday!!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sydney's Mom said:


> Look at her little face. I cannot WAIT to meet her tomorrow!!
> 
> Good luck in puppy class tonight!!


Have fun tomorrow visiting with little Shala, Kat. You'll be in puppy heaven


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

*Laura* said:


> Have fun tomorrow visiting with little Shala, Kat. You'll be in puppy heaven


We should have planned to visit together! 

Next time!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Shala is such a cute little pup! Sorry the potty training is challenging. It sounds like you're doing everything right so hopefully sooner than later she'll figure it out. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So thanks to Millie's Mom, Tristan, we now have an x-pen!! Yay! Thank you!! Much nicer not having to constantly take her away from eveything made of wood! 

But now Shala is chewing on said x-pen and cries if I am not sitting right beside it - or better yet, in it. 



All her toys are in there - she just wants to be near me. As soon as I get up, she jumps and stands against the pen, and cries. Should I just let her chew on the metal rungs? I am perplexed.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> So thanks to Millie's Mom, Tristan, we now have an x-pen!! Yay! Thank you!! Much nicer not having to constantly take her away from eveything made of wood!
> 
> But now Shala is chewing on said x-pen and cries if I am not sitting right beside it - or better yet, in it.
> 
> ...


You might want to invest in a couple of puppy kongs. Fill them will something yummy (peanut butter/banana; plain yogurt) and freeze them. Give them to her while she's in the x-pen. That should keep her busy for awhile and will allow you to do some errands!!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> But now Shala is chewing on said x-pen and cries if I am not sitting right beside it - or better yet, in it.
> 
> 
> 
> All her toys are in there - she just wants to be near me. As soon as I get up, she jumps and stands against the pen, and cries. Should I just let her chew on the metal rungs? I am perplexed.


Let her chew on the rungs. She can't hurt them. I agree with a stuffed kong. Could you put an unwashed t-shirt of yours in the x pen?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Millie'sMom said:


> Let her chew on the rungs. She can't hurt them. I agree with a stuffed kong. Could you put an unwashed t-shirt of yours in the x pen?


I will try that. Thanks..


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Shala is the cutest little girl, I love her face, she's just precious! Those photos are making me want another golden pup now haha!

Hang in there with the potty training, it will fall into place soon. She sounds so smart for a pup, you must be having lots of fun


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Song from back when dinosaurs roamed the Earth. Even has Shala's name in it.  

"Shala la la la la la la la la la dee da..."


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Song from back when dinosaurs roamed the Earth. Even has Shala's name in it.
> 
> "Shala la la la la la la la la la dee da..."


I roamed the earth when that song was popular!!! I enjoy your song choices - also the wonderful food visuals on Tiny's thread.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

lol Andy - love the song - I bet Sweet Girl will be singing Shala la la la all day long - I know I will.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Soo... how was Shala's first puppy class? I'm guessing she was the star.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Good choice of a name (a bit late in here, I know, but I was away for the weekend ).

Shala is the cutest and sweetest puppy  I am pretty sure in no time she will get the poppy and sleep timing under control.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sydney's Mom said:


> Soo... how was Shala's first puppy class? I'm guessing she was the star.


She was SO good!!! I was so proud of her. She has really good focus and followed me very well. I loved it. She calmed very well. I was a little worried when we released our puppies for a puppy party - they all piled together - and Shala went to explore the room! I brought her back over, she wandered off, brought her back again - and THEN she started to play with one dog. Soon a few came over and she got the zoomies and started running around with a few of them. She is definitely not the play "aggressor" - she spent a lot of time on her back, though she also did instigate play with the little bulldog (big bulldog! He was probably 45 pound to her 10). She is the youngest puppy in the class, as I thought she would be, but not the smallest! 

*We are still having crate and confinement issues*. I got the x-pen from Tristan yesterday and have brought down her safe-zone. She is NOT impressed. She spends a lot of time jumping on it trying to get out, especially when I'm not in there with her. I hate when she is in there crying, but she has to be able to be alone (this sounds so cruel). I gave her a stuffed kong, and she had little interest. Ditto her toys. It's not going to be long before she can jump out of it. 

I also got a wire crate from Melissa (have I mentioned how great the people on this board are??). I did not set it up yet, as I figured the x-pen was enough change for one day. She was really wiped after class last night, so she went to bed well last night and slept from 11pm-4:30am. I took her out, and she went back to sleep til 6:30am. Then she howled and barked and cried for a half hour. I finally waitied for a quiet pause and went in. I stood outside the crate and told her to calm, she did, I praised, I waited while she stayed quiet, praised again, and then brought her out. She acts as though I have saved her from certain death - she is not over the top bananas - she just comes and presses her face into me and wants me to hold and pat her. It's very sweet - heartbreaking really. I speak very upbeat - not coddling - and then take her out. And then she is attached to me, other than while she is eating. If I am in the x-pen area, she just wants to play with me, and has no interest in her toys or bones. If I am outside the area, she whines and cries. 

I'm not sure what else to do. I talked to the trainer last night; he said, it DOES sound like you are doing everything right in terms of the crate. He suggested making her area the crate and x-pen when I leave, but I am worried about doing that. She will be over the side of the x-pen in weeks, and I fear it would work against her housetraining. She needs to be safely crated when I go back to work (August 6th). 

I honestly don't know whether to keep working with the plastic crate, which IS gettting better - or introduce the wire crate. I can use the pheremone spray in the plastic crate - it will not work in the wire one. My vet suggested spraying a towel or piece of cloth and leaving it in the wire crate, but I worry she'd chew it. 

The other thing working against us right now is the unbelievable heat and humidity. She doesn't want to go out at all. When I say, go out?? She moves away from me. She won't walk around much outside - just lies down. So it's hard to tire her out. We have started training (that's actually why I started a few days ago) so at least she is being worked mentally. 

I'm not sure what else to do.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Is her crate set up where you sleep? If it's not, maybe now that you have a wire and a plastic crate you could try setting one up in your bedroom for nite time (if it's not already there). We have 2 crates (1 wire, 1 plastic) and Kiwi wasn't a big crate fan as a little pup either. We set the wire one up in our bedroom and covered the top and part of the side w/a sheet but she could still see me and she settled into a good sleep routine before long. We use the plastic one in our living room and that's the one she goes in when we are at work as she seems to like that one more. We do have a small fan set up to blow into the plastic crate for air circulation and as white noise as someone mentioned previously. Just throwing random ideas out there for you.

It's so hard to hear them cry and howl in the crate but I hope she realizes before too long the crate is a good place to be.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, puppy adventures and trials 

I can send you Dachsi, he will make her go outside and wear her out


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

My Thor is reluctant to go outside as well these days, but in the early morning and evening he's more willing to spend time exploring 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> *We are still having crate and confinement issues*. I got the x-pen from Tristan yesterday and have brought down her safe-zone. She is NOT impressed. She spends a lot of time jumping on it trying to get out, especially when I'm not in there with her. I hate when she is in there crying, but she has to be able to be alone (this sounds so cruel). I gave her a stuffed kong, and she had little interest. Ditto her toys. It's not going to be long before she can jump out of it.


Do not worry, I have a 36 inch tall x-pen as well, and you are more than welcome to borrow it.

Maybe she needs a smaller space in the crate to feel "safe". This is one of our foster puppies, she is about 9 weeks old in this picture. The box was put in the box upside down to help make the crate a bit smaller, and as soon as she would go in the crate she would flip the box over and sleep in it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tell her that her Daddy is gonna smack her upside the head if she doesn't stop giving you a hard time  .


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tell her that her Daddy is gonna smack her upside the head if she doesn't stop giving you a hard time  .


She says, yeah? Tell him I'll hang by his ears!  



Maddie's_Mom said:


> Is her crate set up where you sleep? If it's not, maybe now that you have a wire and a plastic crate you could try setting one up in your bedroom for nite time (if it's not already there). We have 2 crates (1 wire, 1 plastic) and Kiwi wasn't a big crate fan as a little pup either. We set the wire one up in our bedroom and covered the top and part of the side w/a sheet but she could still see me and she settled into a good sleep routine before long. We use the plastic one in our living room and that's the one she goes in when we are at work as she seems to like that one more. We do have a small fan set up to blow into the plastic crate for air circulation and as white noise as someone mentioned previously. Just throwing random ideas out there for you.
> 
> It's so hard to hear them cry and howl in the crate but I hope she realizes before too long the crate is a good place to be.


Okay. I set up the big wire crate. Right now it is beside the old crate in the living room. I also thought about moving the plastic one into my room - but if the new one works, I may just forget the plastic one altogether. She went into the wire crate herself - I praised and treated with dried liver (none of that kibble stuff!). She came out and went back in - big praise and treat. We did that a few times - and then this happened:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Much better mom,she says!!!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

What a cutie! I can only imagine her saying: "Finally, I have been trying to tell you this all along!"


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Good girl Shala - look at you sleeping in the crate! Maybe she just wanted to be able to still keep her eye on you while she was in the crate and the wire one gives her that. Hopefully tonight and early tomorrow morning goes as well as this afternoon.:crossfing


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Good girl Shala - look at you sleeping in the crate! Maybe she just wanted to be able to still keep her eye on you while she was in the crate and the wire one gives her that. Hopefully tonight and early tomorrow morning goes as well as this afternoon.:crossfing


I also think she wanted to be able to see you!

Idea on how to tire that girl out: I play with her.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Just caught up with the thread. So sweet! Congratulations and I know all will be settled in no time. She such a sweet, beautiful baby. Enjoy and don't forget to take lots of pics!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

hahahahaha! That's too funny  Good puppy! We didn't believe such a cute puppy could really be a real stinker anyhow...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm so glad she seems to like the crate! I guess the true test will be tonight!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hopefully the next few days will show that the wire crate was what she wanted all along!!
I can't help but wonder if the long, stressful day heading home in a tightly confined area with diarrhea and a belly ache caused her to not like the plastic crate? But that said, it's more common than not for puppies to *resist* the crate for quite a while at first!
She is gorgeous. Simply gorgeous. She can hang from Daddy's ears any time!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww bless her in the crate, she looks happy in there. Hopefully the wire one will do the trick. Sammy wouldn't stand it when I covered the crate, he had to see everything so maybe Shala will be the same. Leave it open for her during the day and keep hiding little treats in there and before you know it she'll be popping in on her own accord for a nap  good luck for tonight, hope you get some sleep!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Precious*

She is SO PRECIOUS!!
Love the size of the crate, compared to her!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, that's a big crate! Have you thought about dividing it, maybe with a plastic bin or a divider? Yogi prefered being cozy and when we took it out he protested. 

She sure is a sweetie! Yogi needs someone to hang by his ears! He can dish it out to poor Toby, but not sure he can take it!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

She says "mom, I like this crate better!"


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I like Shala's new apartment!  Hopefully she'll have a good night tonight.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> I roamed the earth when that song was popular!!! I enjoy your song choices - also the wonderful food visuals on Tiny's thread.


I roamed the Earth with dinosaurs too, back when nearly every recording artist was unique and identifiable and you could hum every song LOL. Tiny needs all the temptation she can get and I'm happy to supply the visuals


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tell her that her Daddy is gonna smack her upside the head if she doesn't stop giving you a hard time  .


Are we sure that Tito is capable of smacking? To me hee seems more like a laid-back leave-the-smacking-to-mom kind of guy.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

My girl LOVED her crate and would force her big body in it when she'd already outgrown it. Ultimately, it came down much to her dismay. 

If Shala enjoys it 1/2 as much as she did, you'll have smooth sailing!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks like Shala may think her new crate is okay.....I hope her night went well.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

mm03gn said:


> I'm so glad she seems to like the crate! I guess the true test will be tonight!




If anything, it was a worse night. I just don't understand. And I'm not sure what to do. I had her in the x-pen+crate area all day yesterday (except when I was making dinner - and then she gets to be in the kitchen and hallway because she likes the tiles and the AC vent, and well, me). It is a happy place - lots of treats, lots of toys. Kat (Sydney's Mom) came over yesterday and we sat in there and played with her, and then she fell asleep in the crate. We went on sitting on the pen! I feel like she has been too attached to me, and that is creating the crate issues. She is mostly good in the x-pen and crate - but if I leave the room, she jumps on the sides of the x-pen and whines. If I go take a shower, etc. If she is awake, she wants me to be there.

For the first time in days, she whined and howled when I put her in at 11pm for the night. It was only a few minutes, but that was hard. And she woke uo a few extra times through the night, and cried, and she creid when I put her back in after her 4:30am out, and then again, she howled this morning from about 6:30am to 8am. I sprayed towels with the pheremone spray and lay them on the top of the crate (I feared if I put the towels in, she'd rip them to shreds). 

I fed her in the crate this morning, with the door closed. As soon as she finished, she started to bark and scratch at the door to get out. I told her to calm, and she did, totally, I made her wait quietly for about a minute, then brought her out into the pen. She was not impressed. I was in total sight just in the kitchen (all open concept) but she leapt at the sides trying to get out, crying and whining until I came and sat in the living room. Then she had a good play with her toys and is now asleep (in the x-pen area).



hotel4dogs said:


> Hopefully the next few days will show that the wire crate was what she wanted all along!!
> *I can't help but wonder if the long, stressful day heading home in a tightly confined area with diarrhea and a belly ache caused her to not like the plastic crate?* But that said, it's more common than not for puppies to *resist* the crate for quite a while at first!
> She is gorgeous. Simply gorgeous. She can hang from Daddy's ears any time!


I have been wondering if that experience sort of scarred her, too. She hated that carrier, and yes, she had awful tummy issues, and then was so upset when she had the diarrhea in it. And of course, the plane was also pretty traumatic, what with being sick again. She cried and scratched at the sides of the carrier on the way to and home from training the other night, too. I don't know whether I should put her in it more (little exercises and little drives) or just avoid it as much as possible. 



Dallas Gold said:


> *Wow, that's a big crate! Have you thought about dividing it, maybe with a plastic bin or a divider? Yogi prefered being cozy and when we took it out he protested.*
> 
> She sure is a sweetie! Yogi needs someone to hang by his ears! He can dish it out to poor Toby, but not sure he can take it!


I have - and in fact, Melissa sent me a photo showing how they did with a plastic laundry basket, too. I fear Shala would simply chew a laundry basket and possibly ingest a piece. I guess i could find a heavier duty bin and try. 

I feel the big issue is the door closing. She is fine in it - until I close the door. But i can't allow her to stay in the bigger crate+x-pen area because she flings herself at the sides of the x-pen, and she will get over it soon enough. I also worry about her hurting herself.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

GoldensGirl said:


> Are we sure that Tito is capable of smacking? To me hee seems more like a laid-back leave-the-smacking-to-mom kind of guy.


Shala's mom Abby can take care of that smacking, no problem! She put Sofie in her place over the last week, and was on the rough side about it: snarled, snapped, nipped, pinned her down on her back.... that's how dog moms handle things. Big sister Breeze was worried and tried to run interference, like "don't kill her -I like her!!" Now that Abby and Sofie have things worked out about who is in charge they started playing together just yesterday. The dog world is an interesting place...


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> The other thing working against us right now is the unbelievable heat and humidity. She doesn't want to go out at all. When I say, go out?? She moves away from me. She won't walk around much outside - just lies down. So it's hard to tire her out. We have started training (that's actually why I started a few days ago) so at least she is being worked mentally.
> 
> I'm not sure what else to do.


I just read through this thread and congrats on your puppy and naming her! She's so adorable and I'm sure will grow into a beautiful dog. What about getting her a little pool to play in outside? It would help keep her cool and tire her out. I hope her crate issues let up soon. Good luck!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Canine Lullaby calms 50 dogs*


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You're right, Tito is not the smacking type. He is the "let someone else deal with it" type. Ya know, typical guy....
I'm sorry Shala is being such a stinker about the crate. If you browse the forum, you will find a lot of threads (including a couple of very recent ones) about others having the same issues. So, for what it's worth...misery loves company!
I hate to even suggest this as others probably won't agree with me, but can you close her in the crate and leave, but stay outside where you can hear her? It would be interesting to see how long she keeps it up when you're not there.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Nally said:


> I just read through this thread and congrats on your puppy and naming her! She's so adorable and I'm sure will grow into a beautiful dog. What about getting her a little pool to play in outside? It would help keep her cool and tire her out. I hope her crate issues let up soon. Good luck!


I wish I had a yard to put one in!! I have a little patio out front of me, but no hose out there. But - the humidity is supposed to break by the weekend, so hopefully she'll be happier about being outside! 



dborgers said:


> Canine Lullabies:50 Dogs Stop Barking in Less Than 2 Minutes - YouTube


I am SO going to check out this site!! Thank you!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

They call me "The Sandman"


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> I feel the big issue is the door closing. She is fine in it - until I close the door. But i can't allow her to stay in the bigger crate+x-pen area because she flings herself at the sides of the x-pen, and she will get over it soon enough. I also worry about her hurting herself.


You might want to try some games about the door opening and closing....when she falls asleep with the door open, put some yummy treats between her and the door and then close it ever-so-quietly so she sees them about the same time she sees that the door is closed. 

Also try putting her into the crate and having her sit (I'm guessing she's got that down now) and praising her, then closing the door quickly and start to open it. If she's protesting, it closes, if she's quiet, it opens, and she gets treats. I'm making this up on the fly, and you can do the same. Find ways to make the door opening and closing less of a big deal. Once you can get her to be quiet for 30 seconds or so, pop around the corner and then back. Expand the time until you can walk into the other room and do something. I used to play a game like this with my daughter. I'm single, and she wouldn't let me out of her sight, so I played a sort of "peek a boo" with longer and longer intervals so I could go into another room for a minute or so to grab a phone, use the toilet, etc. 

Regarding throwing herself at the x-pen, she needs to be taught to respect the boundary, whether it's physical or imaginary. I worked very hard with all three of my dogs on that, and they now respect the gates in the house. I would practice with them by positioning myself outside the gate. They'd want to get out, and I'd say "ah!" or "ack!" loudly, and push their paws back through the pen so they would drop down to the ground, and then praise them. They picked it up pretty quickly, except for Bella who was a year old when I brought her home, but she's got it down now too.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

dborgers said:


> They call me "The Sandman"


The samples were pretty cool. Her ears definitely responded the way the website said they would. I will use it tonight if she is unhappy. 



OutWest said:


> You might want to try some games about the door opening and closing....when she falls asleep with the door open, put some yummy treats between her and the door and then close it ever-so-quietly so she sees them about the same time she sees that the door is closed.
> 
> Also try putting her into the crate and having her sit (I'm guessing she's got that down now) and praising her, then closing the door quickly and start to open it. If she's protesting, it closes, if she's quiet, it opens, and she gets treats. I'm making this up on the fly, and you can do the same. Find ways to make the door opening and closing less of a big deal. Once you can get her to be quiet for 30 seconds or so, pop around the corner and then back. Expand the time until you can walk into the other room and do something. I used to play a game like this with my daughter. I'm single, and she wouldn't let me out of her sight, so I played a sort of "peek a boo" with longer and longer intervals so I could go into another room for a minute or so to grab a phone, use the toilet, etc.
> 
> Regarding throwing herself at the x-pen, she needs to be taught to respect the boundary, whether it's physical or imaginary. I worked very hard with all three of my dogs on that, and they now respect the gates in the house. I would practice with them by positioning myself outside the gate. They'd want to get out, and I'd say "ah!" or "ack!" loudly, and push their paws back through the pen so they would drop down to the ground, and then praise them. They picked it up pretty quickly, except for Bella who was a year old when I brought her home, but she's got it down now too.


Thanks for all the good suggestions. I'm definitely trying to teach her she is not allowed to jump on the x-pen. I say, "caaalm" and she gets down and sits, and I give her big praise. "Calm" has become a surprise catch all word for many situations. I first used it when she was leaping around madly when I was preparing her food. I stroked her shoulders and said, "calm..." and she sat and relaxed. And it is a word she responds to in a lot of difficult situations - puppy class, throwing herself at the x-pen sides, and barking and howling in the crate. She is very good about sitting down and chilling. Which is why it remains so surprising to me how worked up she gets and stays in the crate. 

She spent a lot of good time in it today - she had stuffed kongs (it was very funny watching her figure out how to get the kibble out, and then watching her pick it up and drop it to get the kibble to fall out) and all naps were in the crate, door closed. I think she is fine with it now during the day - and she seemed to be okay when I left (twice - once for an hour, once for a half hour). I listened at the door when I left and when I came back, and did not hear anything. 

Fingers crossed for tonight...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Hoping for a quiet night for you and Shala...


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

You guys Shala is ADORABLE. She obviously knows Stephanie is her mummy and loves her to bits (and the feeling is mutual!).

I would have sat in that x-pen forever playing with her and may have threatened to take her with me but Stephanie would have nothing of it, sadly for me. 

Here are some photos of the visit!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how did last night go??


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

OutWest said:


> Regarding throwing herself at the x-pen, she needs to be taught to respect the boundary, whether it's physical or imaginary. I worked very hard with all three of my dogs on that, and they now respect the gates in the house. *I would practice with them by positioning myself outside the gate. They'd want to get out, and I'd say "ah!" or "ack!" loudly, and push their paws back through the pen so they would drop down to the ground, and then praise them.* They picked it up pretty quickly, except for Bella who was a year old when I brought her home, but she's got it down now too.


I have been doing exactly this for days. She is not getting it at all. Anytime I walk away from the x-pen, she jumps up and whines. I have even clapped my hands loudly - it doesn't even phase her. 

I think I'm really tired today.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> how did last night go??


She went in fine at 11, and again after she woke at 1am. A little whining, not much (30 seconds). After her out at 6am, she howled and whined and barked until 8am. There were a few respites, but she mostly just wanted to get up. 

I feel like I am doing everything I am supposed to be doing, but it's just not working.

On top of it, I'm afraid she has a bladder infection. She has been squatting a lot outside, and I just thought she was peeing small amounts, but I was just able to see three squats with no pee (we were on dirt). We only just got a second round of diarrhea cleared up. Back to the vet.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have had pups that just hated the crate, Cambridge, no matter what I did,she just hated it, on the other hand spencer, just loved it,and spirit did very well with it.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry you had another rough night with her  I feel for you because it was like that with Sammy to start with and he was relentless in there aswell. Where have you got the crate set up? Sammy was in the kitchen and looking back now I realise that if we'd have put it in the bedroom he'd have probably settled better because he just wanted to be near us. 

Another suggestion...Sammy hated the silence of when it was bedtime and everywhere would go quiet. Maybe try leaving a radio on low in the background for a bit of company for her if she's in a room on her own. Also carry her in there if she's napping somewhere else so she will wake up in the crate and realise it's not that bad. Hang in there you're doing everything as you should. I promise in a few months it will be better and she'll be settled sleeping through and you'll have your sleep again. Honestly I thought I'd never sleep properly again, I was exhausted!
It'll also help when she's had all her shots and can go out on walks. Tired puppy = sleepy puppy 

Some dogs just hate the crate. We had never used it before as Daisy always slept in a very safe puppy proof utility room. I'm not sure if we'd use the crate again. Hope everything goes okay at the vets and you get her tummy settled. 

p.s Sydney's Mom - SO jealous you got Shala cuddles!! She's a little sweetheart and so pretty <3 they only have to look at you with those puppy dog eyes and they get away with anything! lol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear she's not settling in the crate. I agree with Hollie maybe she would be better in your bedroom so she can see you. It sounds as though she is very attached and as been from day one so it may do the trick, just like Hollie's Daisy we didn't crate Barnaby when he was a puppy either, but again his area was well puppy-proofed. Good luck at the vet's today. Remember to give yourself a break, I'm sure she'll settle in time. Your doing a great job. Hugs!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

it does sound like you are doing everything right, but no one has informed her of the time table for exactly WHEN she's supposed to get it....
But she will. She really will.
I had thought about a bladder infection before when you said she pees 10 minutes after having peed. The diarrhea could very well cause a bladder infection.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sydney's Mom said:


> You guys Shala is ADORABLE. She obviously knows Stephanie is her mummy and loves her to bits (and the feeling is mutual!).
> 
> I would have sat in that x-pen forever playing with her and may have threatened to take her with me but Stephanie would have nothing of it, sadly for me.
> 
> Here are some photos of the visit!


I just left from a lovely visit with Stephanie and Shala and all I can say is cute, cute, cute. It's hard to be even cuter and sweeter than in her pictures but she is!!! She is so adorable. ....and oh the sweet puppy smell. I had forgotten. Shala has begun a wonderful life in dog heaven with Stephanie 

Kat - Steph wouldn't let me dognap little Shala either lol. Hope I see you on my next visit


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

*Laura* said:


> I just left from a lovely visit with Stephanie and Shala and all I can say is cute, cute, cute. It's hard to be even cuter and sweeter than in her pictures but she is!!! She is so adorable. ....and oh the sweet puppy smell. I had forgotten. Shala has begun a wonderful life in dog heaven with Stephanie
> 
> Kat - Steph wouldn't let me dognap little Shala either lol. Hope I see you on my next visit


I am so envious of you both right now! Wish I was nearer, glad you enjoyed your visit with Stephanie and Shala, this thread brings back so many memories of those puppy days, it fills my heart with happiness. Certainly is the perfect match.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Still so happy at the arrival of Shala and so jealous of Kat and Laura getting to meet her! 4 Months and we'll be allowed right? I'm counting!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I hear from a little birdie that Shala isn't the only one from this litter who doesn't like the crate! So cheer up, Stephanie, it's not you


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry you are having such a time with the crate. When Tugg came home, the crate and house training were never an issue, the biggest one we had was his incessant biting and nipping. And his touchy stomach. Thankfully both of those with time became non issues. Good luck, she is a beautiful puppy and with time I am sure will become accustomed to her crate.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip was absolutely horrid in his crate when he was a puppy. Although I am a huge proponent of crate training, I couldn't deal with a screaming puppy all night. So for the first several nights I put him in bed with me. He slept great this way, and was able to get his body used to this being sleep time. Then one night I put him in the crate on my bed (it was a small puppy crate). The next night the crate was on the floor right by my bed. Every night I moved it a little farther across the room, then out of the room but with my door still open, until it didn't matter where it was, if I put him in there at night he went to sleep.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

HolDaisy said:


> Sorry you had another rough night with her  I feel for you because it was like that with Sammy to start with and he was relentless in there aswell. Where have you got the crate set up? Sammy was in the kitchen and looking back now I realise that if we'd have put it in the bedroom he'd have probably settled better because he just wanted to be near us.
> 
> Another suggestion...Sammy hated the silence of when it was bedtime and everywhere would go quiet. Maybe try leaving a radio on low in the background for a bit of company for her if she's in a room on her own. Also carry her in there if she's napping somewhere else so she will wake up in the crate and realise it's not that bad. Hang in there you're doing everything as you should. I promise in a few months it will be better and she'll be settled sleeping through and you'll have your sleep again. Honestly I thought I'd never sleep properly again, I was exhausted!
> It'll also help when she's had all her shots and can go out on walks. Tired puppy = sleepy puppy


I think I am going to try the plastic crate in my room tonight. I'm caving. I have been afraid of her learning how to sleep in the crate only in my room and I don't want to have to leave her in my room during the day - it is darker, she can't see outside, and the garages are right below and can be noisy. But I will try it tonight. 



hotel4dogs said:


> it does sound like you are doing everything right, but no one has informed her of the time table for exactly WHEN she's supposed to get it....
> But she will. She really will.
> I had thought about a bladder infection before when you said she pees 10 minutes after having peed. The diarrhea could very well cause a bladder infection.


Yup - it all makes sense now. I think many times she was squatting outside, she wasn't peeing - hard to tell on grass when she is so little. And Laura can attest to this today - we were outside and she had a full visible pee, then squatted 2-3 more times (a couple we saw nothing for sure). We came back in, and I saw her squat about 5-10 minutes later - but there were only drops. Poor thing. The vet said she was the fifth dog at the clinic this week with a bladder infection! She said the high heat and humidity contributes. She said when they pee, if the fur stays a little wet, the humidity causes it to quickly breed bacteria - and it goes right back up inside. So we are on antibiotic #2 in Shala's not even 10-week-old life.  She is being introduced to Pill Pockets way too early. (Though, good news, the one I gave her as a treat earlier without a pill was YUMMY!!) 



Lennap said:


> Still so happy at the arrival of Shala and so jealous of Kat and Laura getting to meet her! 4 Months and we'll be allowed right? I'm counting!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Any dog who has all his or her shots is allowed... 



hotel4dogs said:


> I hear from a little birdie that Shala isn't the only one from this litter who doesn't like the crate! So cheer up, Stephanie, it's not you


Oooh, I'm so sad someone else is dealing with this, too. Barking and howling? 

The good news - we are in the middle of a big lightening and thunder storm - and this is Shala, right at my feet, inside the x-pen:


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Flip was absolutely horrid in his crate when he was a puppy. Although I am a huge proponent of crate training, I couldn't deal with a screaming puppy all night. So for the first several nights I put him in bed with me. He slept great this way, and was able to get his body used to this being sleep time. Then one night I put him in the crate on my bed (it was a small puppy crate). The next night the crate was on the floor right by my bed. Every night I moved it a little farther across the room, then out of the room but with my door still open, until it didn't matter where it was, if I put him in there at night he went to sleep.


I didn't want to be the one to suggest just bringing her in bed, but I've been thinking it for awhile, haha! I agree with this system totally and would add on that she may need to really reset her little opinions of the crate. It sounds like miss Shala is not going to be very fond of her alone time and perhaps the crate + being separated from you will need to be introduced in much smaller increments vs. pushing for an entire night. After spending about two years of my life now with a dog who has severe separation anxiety, I would be extremely paranoid of flooding her with those feelings before she is ready. Don't be afraid of switching gears... you guys will get into a system soon enough


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

She's just adorable!! I hope the crate training gets better and that Shala's bladder infection goes away soon.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Laura* said:


> I just left from a lovely visit with Stephanie and Shala and all I can say is cute, cute, cute. It's hard to be even cuter and sweeter than in her pictures but she is!!! She is so adorable. ....and oh the sweet puppy smell. I had forgotten. Shala has begun a wonderful life in dog heaven with Stephanie


Lucky lucky you!!

Stephanie,

Shala is simply adorable. I can practically smell the puppy breath through cyberspace. What a little doll!!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Winnie hated her crate. Would cry in the middle of the night and when I would go to let her out she would run to the dog bed also in the gated kitchen. One night she fell asleep on the bed and I left her there. She never cried at night again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, I was also pretty certain that Flip was dying of kidney failure as a puppy. He would pee every 10 minutes, no lie. Especially crated. He would howl and scream and throw a temper tantrum. Then there would be a moment of silence aside from the sound of a stream of liquid, which he would immediately proceed to lick up. Then the cycle would start all over. I brought him to the vet but all tested out fine.

There is a reason I have not had serious puppy fever since bringing Flip home! I love him dearly, but his puppyhood is not one I have interest in repeating! Four years later I am tentatively thinking puppy thoughts. In another year or two. At this point still a big NO!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay, all you wonderful, wise, patient, encouraging forum friends. You can all laugh now and say, 

"I told you so!!" :wavey::wavey::wavey:

I hauled the plastic crate back upstairs last night and put it in my room. I positioned it so that she could see me. When I said around 11pm "are you gonna go to sleep" (in-the-crate phrase) and then carried her to my room, she looked a tad confused. And for a moment, none too happy about the big bad plastic crate. And then... she lay down... and she went to sleep... UNTIL 6:30 AM!!!! And at 6:30am, she STILL didn't make a sound. She was moving around a lot, playing with her tail (because her silly mummy forgot to put some toys in), lying down, rolling around, stopping every so often to just look at me (I was watching her through half-open eyes), but she never cried. I got up at 7:30am because she was just being SO good. 

Thank you all for not being judgy when I had her in the living room - and just encouraging me to try the bedroom. I think I had a mind block because Tesia's crate was in the living room and Tesia loved her crate so why should I put Shala's crate in the bedroom?? Well, because Shala is her own little soul, and has different needs. 

More good news: she is taking the antibiotic for her bladder infection well in the Pill Pockets, and the vet said if she were going to have a reaction, she would have thrown up last night, so hopefully it is just working away and will have her feeling better soon. 



my4goldens said:


> Sorry you are having such a time with the crate. When Tugg came home, the crate and house training were never an issue, the biggest one we had was his incessant biting and nipping. And his touchy stomach. Thankfully both of those with time became non issues. Good luck, she is a beautiful puppy and with time I am sure will become accustomed to her crate.


They do all seem to have their _one thing. _Like Tugg, when Tesia came home, she loved the crate and was housetrained in days. But she was the WORST biter - I had bloody, scratched arms for weeks. It was no fun playing with her. But yes, that passed, and hopefully the crate issue with Shala will now be a thing of the past. I am still sort of holding my breath. I feel like we need more than one successful night to call it a victory. 



Loisiana said:


> Oh, I was also pretty certain that Flip was dying of kidney failure as a puppy. He would pee every 10 minutes, no lie. Especially crated. He would howl and scream and throw a temper tantrum. Then there would be a moment of silence aside from the sound of a stream of liquid, which he would immediately proceed to lick up. Then the cycle would start all over. I brought him to the vet but all tested out fine.
> 
> There is a reason I have not had serious puppy fever since bringing Flip home! I love him dearly, but his puppyhood is not one I have interest in repeating! Four years later I am tentatively thinking puppy thoughts. In another year or two. At this point still a big NO!


I was talking to my neighbour who has a 3-yr-old chocolate lab. We were saying, it feels like yesterday that he was a baby puppy. And she said, it's funny, I don't really remember the puppy days - but I know they weren't easy! I think we DO all block it out - must be kind of like childbirth. If we remembered it all, no one would ever have another kid - and no one would ever have a second puppy!!! 

And here is the Shala picture du jour. I don't know why it makes me laugh, but it just gives me the giggles. There is something about the way she is standing that I just find hilarious.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Grinning ear to ear, even if the crate thing isn't *totally* over with, at least you finally got a good night's sleep!! That makes life look so much brighter. 
And now you know she will, in fact, adjust to the crate. 
I love that photo of her. She's such a doll baby.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I also picked up the better pheremone spray that my vet ordered for me - so I used that in the crate last night, too. So maybe a little combination of both? Either way, we'll do the same again tonight!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm so glad you two had a good night. It takes time - and trying this and that to see what works. Suddenly you hit the right arrangement, schedule, etc. and it all gets easier and starts to work. Horray! Love the photos!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I have been so excited to get back to see your baby. Shala is beautiful!!!!! I am so happy for you!!! Sorry you are having some crate issues, but glad to see last night was good. I was in Canada and I kept thinking about you. Enjoy and I am glad I am caught up on this thread now. I love her name!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So pleased she slept well, and you both had a good night. That picture is so cute!. Pleased the pills are going down well, paws crossed they will do the trick. Please give her a big cuddle from me!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Wooooo so pleased you had a good night with her! Clever Shala 
I don't think you'll have a problem not crating her in your bedroom while you're at work. If she gets used to the crate at night time in your room she will soon start to love it as her special place and will be comfortable when you move it into the living room. I would just do it gradually so before you go back to work bring the plastic crate downstairs in the day and leave the door open so she will go in and nap and get used to it. Fingers crossed you have another good night 

I didn't think Sammy would end up in the bedroom so soon either but he got his own way lol. Lovely photos of her, she's so cute! I especially love her sleeping in the ex pen so happy and peaceful.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Yay Shala- good girl for sleeping all night in your crate! I'm sure your Mom would love a repeat performance of that again tonight.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

OMG she's cute  :heartbeat


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

SandyK said:


> I have been so excited to get back to see your baby. Shala is beautiful!!!!! I am so happy for you!!! Sorry you are having some crate issues, but glad to see last night was good. I was in Canada and I kept thinking about you. Enjoy and I am glad I am caught up on this thread now. I love her name!!


Where were you visiting?? Were you in Toronto? I would have had you come meet Shala!! 



dborgers said:


> OMG she's cute  :heartbeat


It's a little insane how cute she is. I look at her sometimes and just think, how is it POSSIBLE?? The combination of her little face and her colour (I adore her colour) ... she makes me melt.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> I'm so glad you two had a good night. It takes time - and trying this and that to see what works. Suddenly you hit the right arrangement, schedule, etc. and it all gets easier and starts to work. Horray! Love the photos!


It feels like this was a big step in the right direction, Jane. I think we both felt better.  It was breaking my heart that she was so upset. She is also doing well going into the "daytime" crate when I need to pop out for something. And I left her in the x-pen while I showered today - and never heard a whimper. 

*Laura* also had a really insightful thought yesterday - instead of trying to make her not jump on the sides of the x-pen - saying off and not patting her - indulge her needs right now, make her feel secure, and maybe she won't need to jump and whine when I leave the room. Well, *Laura* is brilliant. I am doing that, and she is jumping up on it less. I sit right beside the x-pen at the table when I'm on the computer, and the couch is also just outside it, and if she jumps up, I give her some love, and she is totally content. It's like she just comes to check in, and she's good. She plays really well with her toys, and she loves when I get in there and play with her with them, or of I hold a bone for her (hardwood floors are slippery!). It's to the point now that if she does jump up when I leave, she doesn't whine, and if I come back, she sits down and waits for love. Maybe a bit unconventional to be allowing the jumping on the pen, but it does seem to be minimizing the jumping on the pen.

And the humidity is gone!! And suddenly she LOVES being outside. I can't wait til I can take her to the park!! ARRRRGH!! I may sneak her over to one of the soccer fields during the week if it's quiet just to throw a little ball or something. I just want to see what she does.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

First: YAY!!!  So happy to hear all of this. I was hoping you guys would get some more outside time now that it's so much nicer (phew!!).

Second: SHE IS BIGGER!! Literally she looks bigger today vs Tuesday. 

Has she had any more accidents now that she's been on the antibiotics for a day?

She's perfect and precious.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Enjoy your new pup! Love to hear news!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Drumroll please.....

Shala slept in the crate in my room last night from 11pm until.... 8am!!! She had a little wakeful period from about 6:30am until 7am, but she played by herself with the toys I left in the crate, and never cried. At 8am, I opened the crate, told her she was such a good girl, and scooped her up and took her right outside. So much happier!



Sydney's Mom said:


> First: YAY!!!  So happy to hear all of this. I was hoping you guys would get some more outside time now that it's so much nicer (phew!!).
> 
> Second: SHE IS BIGGER!! Literally she looks bigger today vs Tuesday.
> 
> ...


She gets bigger daily - I can see the changes. It is crazy how fast they grow. 

No more pee accidents (touch wood!) since we started the antibiotic. (No poo either, but she never had a poo accident except the very first day with the diarrhea). I am so impressed that she held it for NINE hours last night. 

She has been having some hilarious zoomies in the evenings and the mornings. She tears around in the x-pen - into the crate back out into the pen, stalking for toys. It's hilarious. I have video'd it a few times - I just need to download it so I can post. (I am so lazy). 

I sat down on the couch outside the x-pen just now and she quietly stood up on the pen, so I lifted her over so she could sit up here with me. She seemed very happy with that.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

And not two minutes later... out like a light.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And really, it only took a week for her to get you crate trained, LOLOL. Not bad. It's another situation in which we so wish they could talk, if she could have just told you from the first day why she was so upset you could have resolved it right away. But now that it's figured out, you will both be so much happier.
She is just a total little doll. I am in love with her, and I've never met her!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sounds like things are settling down.... phew! I am so glad to hear it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> And really, it only took a week for her to get you crate trained, LOLOL. Not bad. It's another situation in which we so wish they could talk, if she could have just told you from the first day why she was so upset you could have resolved it right away. But now that it's figured out, you will both be so much happier.
> She is just a total little doll. I am in love with her, and I've never met her!


Seriously. This is one where I am feeling like, _what was my problem???_ I feel bad that I put her through so many distressing nights. I know it was because I was worried that if I moved her into my room at night, she wouldn't want to be crated in the living room during the day. Well, that was totally wrong, too! She is fine in the daytime crate. One of the times I went out yesterday, I came back and snuck a look in the window, and she was fast asleep. She has gone in a few times on her own. Doing the stuffed Kong in there has probably helped, too. (It turns out I am just as stubborn as puppies sometimes! Only took me a week to try that, too!). I do very low key goodbyes and hellos, which I think is good for her. 

Now, I am getting really bored with just walking her around the townhouse complex. I want to take her to the park!!  I want to throw a ball for her. I may take her to the soccer fields tomorrow if it's not too hot. Not as risky as the dog park I am hoping. I'm just dying to let her run around and play.

And you WOULD totally love her. I so wish you had gotten to meet the puppies. I know you will meet her one day - we'll make it happen. Maybe we can do a road trip - you with Tito and me with Shala, and we can meet halfway!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I can't believe how adorable Shala is. I am glad your nightime antics are resolving. I love the pictures and it _almost_ makes me want another puppy, but for now I will just have to enjoy the pictures of yours.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Goodness - cuteness OVERLOAD!!!  I know that each of you getting some good sleep will improve everyone's day too


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Really pleased for you that the crate issue seems to be resolved! Luckily after the first few horrible nights with Sammy he started to like the crate and was perfect in there until 5 months old. If he hadn't we'd have ended up with his crate in someones room aswell, as it seems they just want to be with you all the time  She's so precious, I love her colour too! Tee certainly made sure you got a special girl with Shala. Enjoy every moment of puppyhood , they grow up so fast it is unreal!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am sorry I am soooo late joining in the welcome of little Shala. What a precious button ! 

You had a rough start with the trip, the UTI and the night ! So glad you found a way for both of you to sleep at night and that she is doing good in both her day and her night places now. It will be all smooth sailing from now on  

I am impressed she is already going to puppy school; we could not start before the second set of vaccination around here.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thalie said:


> I am sorry I am soooo late joining in the welcome of little Shala. What a precious button !
> 
> You had a rough start with the trip, the UTI and the night ! So glad you found a way for both of you to sleep at night and that she is doing good in both her day and her night places now. It will be all smooth sailing from now on
> 
> *I am impressed she is already going to puppy school; we could not start before the second set of vaccination around here*.


It's really great. They are following the latest American Vet Assn guidelines, which basically say that if all the pups have their first round, they're on common health ground, and it is better to get them socialized and start training. And the incidence of parvo is very low here. I did check with my vet about it first, and she fully endorsed our going. Whew! It's really fun, too! 

But - I know 12 years ago, I could only start Tesia after her second round. She still turned out great!! Better than great, actually.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's so lovely. I just want to smush her face. 

Congrats on having a crate-trained dog. It will make your and her lives so much easier.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Just catching up on my puppy fix  Oh my goodness I am in love with her coloring too! So, are you at all surprised at how much you are in love with her so fast? Ellie is so loving and attached to me that I still find myself turning inside out with love for her on a daily basis. I guess it will always be that way.

I am glad that your heat has broken and you will be able to get her out and enjoy her more. I think you are going to be thrilled with life going forward. Good times 

Saw you said this.... "Thank you all for not being judgy when I had her in the living room - and just encouraging me to try the bedroom. I think I had a mind block because Tesia's crate was in the living room and Tesia loved her crate so why should I put Shala's crate in the bedroom?? Well, because Shala is her own little soul, and has different needs." and I just had to tell you I am very proud of you. You get this part figured out and you are home free 

Love hearing things are good, I am so in love with Shala and wish you all weren't so far away! So glad we have photos! And don't forget we want video of puppy zoomies!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Shala's latest pictures - oh so sweet. I love her. I'm so glad you are both getting a good night sleep.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

whew! finally caught up to this thread

i am so glad shala is liking the crate and i am in total shocked as well she was able to hold it for 9 hours. i remember with chester i had to take him out every 20-30 minutes at that age he could never hold it longer. and she is adorable and such a cutie i am in love with her color and everything about her.

how is puppy class going?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

nolefan said:


> Just catching up on my puppy fix  Oh my goodness I am in love with her coloring too! So, are you at all surprised at how much you are in love with her so fast? Ellie is so loving and attached to me that I still find myself turning inside out with love for her on a daily basis. I guess it will always be that way.


I was JUST saying to my neighbour today that I was just a little bit afraid that I wasn't going to be able to love this puppy the way I loved Tesia. But I do. I know there is a much deeper love that will develop over the years, but she definitely has carved out a little place in my heart. I adore her and her sweet kisses. She is far more attached to me at 10 weeks old than Tesia was - Tee was very independent and very tough. Shala is much softer and when she is startled by another dog we meet or it's too crazy with the kids, she comes and sits right by me, as close as she can get. 

The most amazing thing is, she smells like Tesia did. One of the things I was most sad and worried about when Tesia died was that I was going to forget how she smelled - I loved her sweet smell. She smelled like French Toast - vanilla with a touch of cinnamon. And it took just days for Shala to smell like that, too. That on its own was enough to melt my heart.  



nolefan said:


> I am glad that your heat has broken and you will be able to get her out and enjoy her more. I think you are going to be thrilled with life going forward. Good times


I was getting a little stir-crazy spending so much time indoors in the summer!! But Shala was really not enjoying being outside at all - and hardly even wanted to walk. Much better now, and I found a grassy patch on the hospital grounds behind me that is tucked in back and where I know very few dogs ever go. I took her there today to play off leash and we did some training. She has sit almost perfect - she's funny - she knows it but when she is being silly, it's almost like she is going, aw geeeez! Now?? Down and Stand were better after today. We did some recall practice, but it was hard because she just follows me everywhere. It was hard to sneak away so I could call her. But oh, my God, it was so awesome watching her run as fast as she could over to me. She got lots of yummy treats and love when she did. 



nolefan said:


> Saw you said this.... "Thank you all for not being judgy when I had her in the living room - and just encouraging me to try the bedroom. I think I had a mind block because Tesia's crate was in the living room and Tesia loved her crate so why should I put Shala's crate in the bedroom?? Well, because Shala is her own little soul, and has different needs." and I just had to tell you I am very proud of you. You get this part figured out and you are home free
> 
> Love hearing things are good, I am so in love with Shala and wish you all weren't so far away! So glad we have photos! And don't forget we want video of puppy zoomies!


She definitely is her own soul. And I think that's actually good. I was looking forward to seeing how she would be different from Tesia, though I couldn't really imagine how she would be (since I only knew Tee). It is really interesting to see the differences. I am SO looking forward to how she grows up. 

And that video. Right.  Still in my camera.... But I promise!! It will be here soon...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I truly get a big grin coming here and reading about Shala. She has the most beautiful eyes...melts my heart!!! We were in Valleyfield, Quebec when you were getting your baby. I would have loved to have visited. We race boats so we are usually only in Canada for the weekend. I thought about you and couldn't wait to get back on the internet to see your beautiful new baby girl!!! I am so glad she is bringing back smiles and happiness for you...just what Tesia would have wanted!!! Glad sleeping is going well now also.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

We had so much fun this morning! 

I played with her in the x-pen for a while and then did a little practice. Her sit is solid, down is MUCH better (the little switch moved in her head yesterday), as is stand. The funniest thing is trying to get her to sit after a down. She looks at me like, "why would you want me to sit again? I'm down. Much better." So we do lots of sit-down-sit-down popping up and down, with a little stand thrown in every so often.

Most fun? Is there anything better than the first time a puppy gives a paw on her own when you're first teaching it? It only took a few paw-tap the paw and lift it-treat before she was lifting that paw herself. Much sooner than I expected, so she got a truly honest celebration out of me.  

Then we went to the soccer fields! I am so bored with this townhouse complex - we needed to branch out. I told her I was taking her where Tee loved to play. Far fewer dogs play in the fields because there is a fenced in dog park right beside it (I hate the fenced in park, so we never used it). There were a couple small dogs in the field who loved playing with her and she was finally able to really run around and play and go nuts. I decided to practice recalls with her (first time to call her off other dogs and people) and she was AMAZING!! Again, so much better than I expected, given we really only did a bit on our own yesterday. But she would be off playing with another dog, and if I called her, she came tearing over to me. She got yummy treats every time and huge love. The only time she hesitated was when she was getting attention from a guy. Getting called away from a human was a little tougher - but she did come. It was really fun. I knew she would be wiped. And she is!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Goodness, she's so cute! Puppy fever abounds!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

next be sure to teach the "high five". It's quite simple once they give paw  , just move your hand up higher and higher and tell her "high five". 
You're doing a great job with her! ! !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I love that picture, she looks like she's smiling in her sleep saying "I had so much fun with my mum today". So glad Shala is doing well, you must be loving showing her off and being the very proud puppy mum!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love to hear the Shala updates. Sounds like you two have been busy. No wonder she's tired.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a sweet picture  Oh, she is SO darling. I love reading the updates


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

You both are having a blast 

It is always great to come to this post. WYou shine trough it


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Good morning! Just checking in for a Shala update  Hope you have a wonderful day! I'm looking forward to seeing some photos from her adventures out in the world


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> I love that picture, she looks like she's smiling in her sleep saying "I had so much fun with my mum today". So glad Shala is doing well, you must be loving showing her off and being the very proud puppy mum!!


I am unabashedly proud of her. When we are out, everyone stops to pat her and say how unbelievably cute she is. And I agree! I say, I feel like I can say she is yummy because I didn't make her!!  I love when she sits or lies down when people are saying hello. Some people get her more excited and she jumps, but she seems to respond well when I tell her not to jump, and hold her down and tell her to calm. A 13-pound jumping up puppy is "cute" but she's not going to be 13 pounds for long! 

And we are totally going back to the soccer fields to play again today.  



hotel4dogs said:


> next be sure to teach the "high five". It's quite simple once they give paw  , just move your hand up higher and higher and tell her "high five".
> You're doing a great job with her! ! !


She is SO funny. And today, I got the first unsolicited paw from her! I LAUGHED! THAT didn't take long! How is it that they so quickly figure out that a paw can mean please? She has to sit while I make her food, and then when I carry it over, she has to sit again before I put it down. Today, when I was holding the bowl and said to sit, she sat, and gave a paw, too, just for added value. Such a cutie. We'll do high five for sure. Right now, I am mixing up treating a command and not treating it. She is definitely more solid with a treat on down and stand, so we need to practice more. Recall is being treated 100% of the time - and will be for a long time. She has to sit so often that it is not being treated, but it is pretty solid. 

You know what she is really good about? Having her paws dried off. I hold her in my lap, but i totally would have expected her to grab at the towel - but she doesn't. Just lets me clean her paws like a good girl. 

Brushing I am doing it with treats in one hand, brushing with the other. I think she is realizing it feels good - but the brush is still seen as a potential toy, so I need to keep her distracted. A toy doesn't cut it. I hold a few kibbles and she sniffs and tries to get them and I dispense one every so often. I know this will pass - I remember having to do it this way with Tesia, too. Shala has absolutely no sensitive zones right now - I want to keep it that way. She lets me do her tail, under her tail, paws, etc. 

And dare I say... I *think* she is getting better about me leaving her immediate space. I am totally ignoring the crying and she seems to be giving up sooner. Oh, here's a question: last night, after her last out, I plopped her into the x-pen while I was just getting ready for bed, tidying up a bit. She took herself into the daytime crate and went to sleep. _Should I have left her there for the night? _I woke her up and brought her into the crate in my room because I thought, if she waked up in the middle of the night, she won't be happy being out here in the living room alone. What would you all have done? 

Photo du jour - watching TV last night, I brought her up on the couch with me. She scooched over, and put her paw on me, and went to sleep. How to melt my heart. :heartbeat


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The picture with her paw on your leg is adorable


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

That is a very sweet picture. It melts my heart just looking at it . I think you've got yourself a little Velcro puppy. I love your updates. Shala is such a smart little cutie


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would have done the same thing you did. She probably was glad when she woke up, and you were right there. At least for now. 
Later on when she has more freedom, if she chooses to go in the other crate, then I would leave her. But for now, I would have brought her in the bedroom if for no other reason than to admire her while she was sleeping  .


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

*Laura* said:


> That is a very sweet picture. It melts my heart just looking at it . I think you've got yourself a little Velcro puppy. I love your updates. Shala is such a smart little cutie


She IS much more velcro. It's very sweet - just melts your heart. And so new - Tesia was much more independent, and I loved that about her. She was very secure, very trusting of me. And yet, I love the velcro-ness about Shala, too. I was dying to see how my two girls would be different - this is definitely the biggest difference I have seen. 



hotel4dogs said:


> I would have done the same thing you did. She probably was glad when she woke up, and you were right there. At least for now.
> Later on when she has more freedom, if she chooses to go in the other crate, then I would leave her. But for now, I would have brought her in the bedroom if for no other reason than to admire her while she was sleeping  .


I love watching her sleeping.  I'm really glad I brought her in, too. I suspect, I would have been woken in the night if I hadn't, and would have wound up bringing her in anyway. 

The only challenge we have now is the scratching of the floors. She scratches-scratches-scratches obsessively - it almost feels a bit OCD. I have tried clapping loudly, tried aah-aah, tried holding her paws (gently) and saying no scratching. She barely even registers the clapping. She just starts up again right away. She does it on the kitchen tile, the bathroom (fake, ugly) tile, the hardwood in the living room, the bottom and sides of the plastic crate, and the bottom of the wire crate. Oh, and it has nothing to do with going to sleep - she's not preparing the den. Has anyone seen this? Have any potential solutions?


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

I, too, enjoy your updates on Shala! I've read through this whole forum and I'm so entertained!  She is the cutest bundle of fluff. I love her face too, as well as her color. So sweet. I feel like I have a puppy vicariously through you! Haha. Can't wait to get one of my own. A lot of great advice in here too; I'll probably be revisiting this thread when a new puppy arrives. Also, love the pictures! I'm glad the crate woes have lightened up and glad you two are doing well! She looks like so much fun!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

We just had a GREAT morning! Tristan (Millie's Mom) invited us out to the place where she takes her girls to play - and it was so fun! Shala took a little time warming up to it all, but once she did, she was IN! There was a lovely Golden who reminded me of Shala's older sister, Breezy, and they played together so well. Then, once some of the energy was spent, we opened up the room to a Leonberger (huge!) and another bouncy Golden and a few others and Shala had so much fun!! She had no qualms about getting right in there with the Leon - who was SO gentle. There was much running around and tumbling and bitey face. All equally fun to watch. Shala was a big goobery wet puppy by the end. Not surprisingly, she flaked out in her carrier on the way home, and after another quick pit stop, is now sleeping soundly in the daytime crate. I expect she will be out until her next visitor arrives later this afternoon - her dogwalker-to-be!! We had a brief meeting last week, but she is going to come hang out some more this aft. She was Tesia's walker, and I am so happy she will be Shala's, too. 

So big thanks to Tristan!! We will definitely be back next week for more fun.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

A new picture, taken by *Laura*. One of my new favourites of Shala.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Even before she was yours, I said there is just something about her that tugs on my heart. She is beyond adorable. LOVE that photo.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

That is a lovely picture Laura took, but she is even more adorable in "person".

I really enjoyed watching her play with that 100+ lb Leo. She had absolutely no fear. What a wonderful puppy you have.

I would never have fostered as many puppies as I have, if I did not have that facility to help them burn off some energy.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I love reading Shala's adventures and the pictures are so very cute. What a great time she must have had playing with the big doggies


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> A new picture, taken by *Laura*. One of my new favourites of Shala.


Such a pretty little girl!


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

OMG she's beautiful almost makes me want another puppy....lol. I think LULU is the perfect name!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness, *Laura* that is a precious photo  Nice job!!! I think it's my new favorite as well  We need photos of all future playdates as well! Would have loved to be there! So glad it was a good day - a tired puppy is a good puppy!!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad you and Shala are having such a great time together!! Love all her pictures!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Shala is SO beautiful. What a precious little girl. 

I just love coming by your thread and seeing pics and reading stories!


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

She's so big already!! Crazy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

maryt said:


> OMG she's beautiful almost makes me want another puppy....lol. I think LULU is the perfect name!


Oh - updated! Her name is Shala - which is pronounced Shah-lah. 



nolefan said:


> Oh my goodness, *Laura* that is a precious photo  Nice job!!! I think it's my new favorite as well  We need photos of all future playdates as well! Would have loved to be there! So glad it was a good day - a tired puppy is a good puppy!!!


My motto! I knew she would be just beat. I put her right into the daytime crate, and I thought, she's going to sleep for hours - I am going to go out!! I went for a walk over to the grocery store, but decided to pop in to my favourite furniture store. AND I BOUGHT A NEW COUCH! Totally didn't plan that. But they were having a great promotion, and it would have been silly not to. I have been wanting to replace the love seat in my living room since I bought it - it is beautiful, but impractical. That was a bit of an expensive walk. :curtain:



dborgers said:


> Shala is SO beautiful. What a precious little girl.
> 
> I just love coming by your thread and seeing pics and reading stories!


She has helped heal my heart from the loss of Tesia, Danny. I think that will always make her even more special.



Nally said:


> She's so big already!! Crazy!


It is insane how much she has grown. I see it daily. I am not ready to stop picking her up and cuddling her!! And yet, I am looking forward to seeing her as a grown up dog. :


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

PS Shala says, with so many toys to play with, it's very tiring being a puppy!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She is simply gorgeous!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I love her sweet little face. 

..(btw S you're doing a great job posting pictures)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito says hey daughter, that's just the tip of the iceberg of possible toys....get workin' on yo mamma to get you some more!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

She sure is a sweetie...love looking at her pics!!!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a little cutie she is!:smooch: does your new couch coordinate well with Shala 's fur?


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

She looks just as sweet as she is cute


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> What a little cutie she is!:smooch: does your new couch coordinate well with Shala 's fur?


Ha! It actually does not. But it is leather, so that helps! (I hope!)


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is a beauty.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

We Love You Shala!! Hugs sent across cutie pie x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Shala has grown so much even in a few days! I haven't been able to get online so have just had to catch up on her thread. She's precious! You must be having so much fun!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------

